# الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008



## nonogirl89 (10 يوليو 2008)

*مثل الشهر الماضى كل شهر ستوضع أهم الاكتشافات فى موضوع مخصص لها وسيتم وضع كل اكتشاف جديد أول بأول :*​
اكتشاف أدلة تثبت وجود ماء على سطح القمر






واشنطن : أعلنت تقارير حديثة عن توفر أدلة على وجود الماء على سطح القمر؛ مما يدحض النظرية السائدة بأن القمر جاف، واستخدم العلماء طريقة جديدة لتحليل عناصر في عينات الرمل القمرية لاكتشاف أدلة قوية على وجود الماء هناك قبل ثلاثة مليارات عام.

وكشفت الدراسة الحديثة أن الماء وجد في فوهات البراكين المعتمة على سطح القمر، وأن الماء قد يكون أصيلا في القمر ولم ينتقل إليه مع المذنبات.

وطور إيريك هاوري من معهد كارنيجي للعلوم في واشنطن تقنية يطلق عليها اسم "مقياس الطيف الثانوي للكتلة الأيونية" والتي يمكن أن ترصد كميات دقيقة من العناصر في العينات، واستخدم فريقه هذه التقنية للبحث عن دليل لوجود الماء في الغلاف المنصهر للأرض.

وأوضح العلماء أنه يعتقدون أن القمر تشكل عندما اصطدم جسم بحجم كوكب المريخ مع الأرض قبل 4.5 مليار سنة مضت، ومن المفترض أن ينجم عن هذا الاصطدام العظيم انهمار كتل منصهرة إلى المدار المحيط بالأرض.

يذكر أن كرات زجاجية دقيقة خضراء وبرتقالية جلبها رواد الفضاء من القمر منذ نحو 40 عاماً حملت مؤشر على وجود الماء.

*المصدر : شبكة محيط*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*

اكتشاف مادة من جسم الإنسان تقضي على التجاعيد




جنيف : كشفت دراسة سويسرية حديثة عن وجود مادة طبيعية في جسم الإنسان تعيد الشباب وتقضي على التجاعيد بمجرد إعادة حقنها بالجلد.

وأشار الدكتور باتريك ميشيل الخبير السويسري في علم الجمال والتجميل، إلى أنه يوجد مادة "هيالورنيك آسيد" وهي عبارة عن مادة طبيعية موجودة بالفعل في جسم الإنسان، وأن هذه المادة تتسم بأن حقنها بالجسم ليس له أعراض جانبية ولا أضرار صحية مثل غيرها من المواد الأخرى التقليدية.

وأوضح ميشيل أن هذه المادة تعطي للجسم نعومة وانسجاماً مع أنسجة الوجه والجلد وتعطي إحساساً بالنعومة في الملمس، وتتسم أيضا بطول مدة استمرارية مفعولها، كما أن مادة الهيالورنيك آسيد تتميز عن المواد الأخرى كالبوتوكس والكولاجين، وذلك لأن البوتوكس يحتاج لتقنية معينة في الاستخدام وألا يؤدي إلى شلل عضلات الوجه ولا تستجيب للانفعالات، وكذلك الكولاجين يجعل البشرة جامدة وصلبة، أما الهيالورنيك آسيد فهو يحقن تحت الجلد بالقرب من السطح ويفضل أن يبدأ استخدامه بمجرد ظهور التجاعيد حتى يكون التعامل مع عدد أقل من التجاعيد أسهل، ويقوم هذا السائل بملء التجاعيد أو إعادة تشكيل لسطح الوجه أو للتحكم في الحجم مثل الخد والشفايف أو ما يوجد في الوجه من عيوب وندبات وضمور بفعل الزمن.

وأكد خبير الجمال أن هذا المستحضر بدأ استخدامه منذ أكثر من ثلاث سنوات وحقق نتائج مذهلة وأصبح يستخدم في 61 دولة، ولم تظهر أي أعراض ضارة خاصة بالصحة، وكل ما نتج عنه مجرد احمرار بسيط يزول سريعا، ويمكن إخفاؤه بالماكياج أو بعض الأورام البسيطة التي سرعان ما تزول وهي كلها أمور معروفة في عمليات التجميل بصفة عامة حتى بالمواد التقليدية.

وينفي ميشيل احتمالات حدوث أي أضرار خطيرة قد تصيب الإنسان وخصوصاً مرض السرطان الذي يسبب الخوف لدى الكثيرين ممن يلجأون لهذه العمليات وذلك لأن المادة التي تحقن بالجلد مادة طبيعية من إنزيمات موجودة في البكتيريا وفي الطيور وفي الإنسان ولا خوف منها، طبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "الوقت البحرينية".

وأضاف ميشيل أن المستحضر الجديد يستخدم لمختلف أنواع التجاعيد سواء في الوجه أو الرقبة وكذلك للرجال والنساء، ولكن الذي يختلف هو تركيز المادة المستخدمة حسب المكان المطلوب معالجته وحسب نوع التجاعيد وبطبيعة الحالة نستخدم المحلول الأقل تركيزاً في التجاعيد الخفيفة مثل التي حول العين وغير العميقة وكذلك الرقبة، بينما يستخدم التركيز الأعلى عند التعامل مع الوجنات والشفاه.


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يوليو 2008)

*الأردن: فريق طبي يتوصل لطريقة لعلاج اصابات الحبل الشوكي*

الأردن: فريق طبي يتوصل لطريقة لعلاج اصابات الحبل الشوكي​




عمان، الأردن (CNN) -- قال أطباء أردنيون إنهم توصلوا إلى طريقة لتحسين حالة المصابين بالشلل النصفي الناجمة عن إصابة النخاع الشوكي.

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الأردنية عن فريق طبي أردني عمل بدعم من مراكز بحثية في الجامعات والمستشفيات الخاصة الأردنية قوله إنه "تمكن من تطوير طريقة لتحسين حالة المصابين بالشلل النصفي الناجمة عن إصابة النخاع الشوكي جراء كسور شديدة في العمود الفقري."

وقال مستشار جراحة العمود الفقري عضو الفريق الطبي الدكتور زياد الزعبي إن الطريقة الجديدة "ستسهم في معالجة المصابين من خلال الحصول على خلايا جذعية عالية النقاوة يمكن أن تتحول إلى خلايا عصبية تستطيع توصيل المؤثرات العصبية التي تعرضت للقطع بسبب ضعف الخلايا العصبية أو قطع الحبل الشوكي." 

وأضاف أنه تم "اختبار هذه الطريقة في كل من "بيت حيوانات التجارب" في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا ومختبرات الجامعة الاردنية والمركز الوطني للسكري وعدد من المستشفيات الخاصة،" وفقا لوكالة "بترا".

وأكد الزعبي أن الطريقة الجديدة استخدمت لعلاج 8 من المرضى الأردنيين والعرب وظهر التحسن عند عدد من المرضى الذين خضعوا للتجارب لمدة زادت على الثلاثة أشهر من ناحية السيطرة على الإحساس والتبول علما بأن التحسن يستمر لعامين أو أكثر .

ولفت إلى أن الكثير من المراكز العلمية "اتجهت منذ سنوات لتطوير استخدامات الخلايا الجذعية في معالجة أمراض مستعصية ومزمنة غير أن استخداماتها في مجال إصابات النخاع الشوكي والأمراض العصبية ما زالت في بدايتها الأمر الذي يضاعف من أهمية هذا الانجاز." بحسب تعبيره.

*المصدر : CNN العربية*​


----------



## jesus_son (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*

*ايه المعلومات الجميلة دى يا نونو

فعلا الموضوعات الحلوة بتيجى من الناس الحلوة

بس على فكرة انا عندى تعقيب على حاجة

انا لما طلعت القمر ملقيتش مياه بس

بالعكس

ابسليوتلى

انا لقيت جردل واقع على الارض بتاعة القمر و مكتوب عليه ليبتون خرز

يعنى فاتحين قهوة فوق فى القمر ويا عالم يمكن ننزل على شبرا اللى فى القمر نلاقى برميل شاى العروسة ولا حاجة

شكرا ليكى يا نونو على موضوعك الوحش    يوووووه اقصد العسوووووول ده

ربنا يبارك اعمالك ويباركك

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*

ربنا موضوع هائل ومفيد جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



jesus_son قال:


> *ايه المعلومات الجميلة دى يا نونو
> 
> فعلا الموضوعات الحلوة بتيجى من الناس الحلوة
> 
> ...



غريبة دى شبرا القمر!!!!!!
انا ماعرفش غير شبرا مصر وشبرا الخيمة بس:dance:
جديدة دى
ميرسى بجد على الرد يامينا:yahoo:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



احلى ديانة قال:


> ربنا موضوع هائل ومفيد جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك خير



ميرسى بجد على الكلام دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*شجرة الزيتون زرعت جنوب الأردن عام 5400 قبل الميلاد*

شجرة الزيتون زرعت جنوب الأردن عام 5400 قبل الميلاد 





عمان، الأردن (CNN) -- أعلن الفريق الفرنسي الأردني للآثار أن قرية "هضيب الريح" في منطقة رم جنوب الأردن، هي "أقدم منطقة في العالم زرعت بأشجار الزيتون،" عن طريق استخدامه لعملية تحليل الرماد في مواقد القرية التي يعود تاريخها إلى العصر النحاسي (نحو 5400 قبل الميلاد) .

ونقلت صحيفة "الدستور" الأردنية، الأحد، عن مستشار الشؤون البيئية الأردنية محمود البدور قوله إن "فريق الآثار اكتشف عن طريق تحليل الرماد في ثلاثة مواقد في القرية استمرار الاستيطان فيها إلى فترة طويلة جدا تعود إلى العصر النحاسي والبرونزي والحديدي والنبطي."

وأضاف أن "أهم اكتشاف هو تحليل الفحم في المواقد الذي رفع الستار عن أقدم زراعة للزيتون في العالم يعود تاريخها إلى 5400 قبل الميلاد في حين كان تاريخ أقدم زراعة للزيتون في العالم يعود إلى 4200 قبل الميلاد الأمر الذي يؤكد أن رم هي أقدم منطقة زرعت الزيتون في العالم."

وأشار البدور إلى أن سكان القرية استخدموا خشب الزيتون في الطبخ، ما يعنى أن شجر الزيتون كان متوفرا بغزارة، مؤكدا أن الاكتشافات الأثرية أظهرت أن منطقة رم تمتلك مخزونا أثريا قيما يعكس حقيقة ما ورد في كتب التاريخ.

واعتبر البدور أن "هذا الاكتشاف يعد من أهم السجلات العلمية العالمية التي تدل على النشاط الاستيطاني للإنسان في رم الأمر الذي يضع المنطقة على قائمة المواقع التاريخية المهمة للنشاط البشرى للقبائل العربية التي جسدتها الآثار الحسية ووثقتها أقلام الجغرافيين العرب."

ويعد الأردن من الدول المنتجة لزيت الزيتون في المنطقة، إذ بلغ متوسط الإنتاج خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية نحو 35.2 ألف طن، في حين بلغ متوسط حجم الاستهلاك لنفس الفترة نحو 17.57 ألف طن.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*جنرال موتورز ستبني اكبر سطح شمسي في العالم*

جنرال موتورز ستبني اكبر سطح شمسي في العالم




لندن (ا ف ب) - ذكرت صحيفة بريطانية ان المجموعة العملاقة لصناعة السيارات جنرال موتورز ستعلن الثلاثاء انها ستبني اضخم سطح شمسي لتوليد الطاقة في اوروبا.

وستغطي الشركة سطح مصنعها في سرقسطة في شمال اسبانيا ب183 الف متر مربع من الصفائح الشمسية في مشروع بكلفة 50 مليون يورو (78,5 ملايين دولار) يرمي التي تامين ربع حاجات المصنع من الطاقة في فترات الضغط بحسب صحيفة "فايننشال تايمز".

وتتعاون الشركة مع شركتي "فيوليا للبيئة" الفرنسية و"كليرفويانت انرجي" الاميركية لتنفيذ المشروع الذي يندرج في اطار تعهدها تحقيق المزيد من الاستدامة في صناعاتها.

وتنوي جنرال موتورز تاليا وضع صفائح شمسية على سطح مصنعها في سانت بطرسبرغ وتبحث في تطبيق هذا المشروع على 19 مصنعا تملكها في اوروبا.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*وكالة الدواء الأمريكية تحذر من مضادات حيوية*

وكالة الدواء الأمريكية تحذر من مضادات حيوية




واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- قالت وكالة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية إنها طلبت من صانعي عقار "فلوروكوينولون" وهو أحد المضادات الحيوية، إضافة ملصق عليه يفيد بأنه ربما يسبب تمزق الأربطة.

وهناك أنواع متعددة من ذلك الدواء منها، "سيبرو،" و"ليفاكوين،" و"أفيلوكس،" و"نوروكسين،" و"فلوكسين."

وقالت الوكالة إن خطر تلك العقارات يتزايد عن المرضى فوق عمر 60 عاما، وعند هؤلاء الذين تلقوا عمليات زراعة للكبد والكلى والقلب، لافتة إلى أن المرضى عليهم التوقف عن تعاطي الدواء في حال شعروا بآلام في المرابط.

وكانت السلطات الأمريكية المختصة، قالت الأسبوع الماضي، إنها تعيد النظر في لقاح طبي ضد سرطان عنق الرحم إثر آلاف الشكاوى من تأثيراته الجانبية التي قد تصل إلى الوفاة.

وأشار"مركز الوقاية والسيطرة على الأمراض الأمريكي إلى 780 تقريراً "بحوادث عكسية" منذ طرح لقاح "غارداسيل" Gardasil في الأسواق منذ عامين وحتى أبريل/نيسان الماضي.

وتراوحت شكاوى متلقيات المصل، من نساء وفتيات، من الإصابة بالغثيان إلى الإصابة بالشلل وحتى الموت أحياناً، وفق الهيئة الأمريكية، التي أشارت إلى 15 حالة وفاة، تم تأكيد عشرة منها.

ويحول "غارداسيل" من انتشار بابيلومافايرس 'papillomavirus' أو PHV- فيروسقد يؤدي لإصابة فئة صغيرة نسبياً من النساء والفتيات بسرطان عنق الرحم.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*علماء يستعينون بالحشرات لمحاربة السرطان*

علماء يستعينون بالحشرات لمحاربة السرطان​



واشنطن: أكدت دراسة قام بها مختصون في علم البيئة إلى دور محتمل للحشرات ذات الألوان الفاقعة، في مجال محاربة الأورام السرطانية، فهي قد تساعد على الكشف عن النباتات التي تحوي مواد كيميائية، تمتلك فعالية في قتل خلايا الأورام.

وأوضح المختصون، وهم من معهد "سميث سونيان" لبحوث المناطق الاستوائية في بنما قد يكون للحشرات التي تمتلك ألوان فاقعة، علاقة بالنباتات التي اشتهرت باحتوائها على مواد كيميائية مقاومة لبعض الأمراض.

وأوضحت نتائج الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية "حدود في الأيكولوجيا والبيئة"، الصادرة عن جمعية علم البيئة الأمريكية، فإن الخنافس و يرقات الفراش ذات الألوان الفاقعة، كانت تنتشر فوق نباتات سامة تحوي مواد كيميائية - لها خصائص مقاومة لمرض الملاريا وسرطان الثدي- وبشكل واضح مقارنة مع الحشرات الأخرى.

وطبقاً للدراسة التي أعدها المختصون من برنامج مجموعة سميث سونيان للتنوع البيولوجي التعاوني الدولي في بنما، لم يكن هناك فريق واضح بين أعداد الحشرات ذات الألوان الحيادية، التي تجمعت فوق النباتات السامة، وأعداد ما استقر منها فوق النباتات الأخرى.

ويشير الباحثون إلى أن الحشرة ذات اللون الفاقع نجحت في تمييز النباتات السامة، والتي لها خصائص علاجية فيما يختص ببعض الأمراض، ما يدلل على أن تلك الحشرات قادرة على تحديد الأنواع من النباتات التي تمتلك محتويات كيميائية معينة، والتي قد يفاد منها في علاج الأورام السرطانية.

ويعلق الباحث في مجال الكيمياء من المعهد، تود كابسون على نتائج الدراسة قائلاً:" هذه النتائج هامة ومثيرة للغاية" .." فهي قد يكون لها تأثيرات إيجابية ومباشرة على مستقبل العلاج الطبي للعديد من الأمراض حول العالم".

المصدر : شبكة محيط


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*4 أكواب من القهوة يومياً قد تصيبك بالعقم*

4 أكواب من القهوة يومياً قد تصيبك بالعقم




أمستردام: حذرت نتائج بحث هولندي جديد من أن تناول المرأة أربعة أكواب من القهوة يوميا يقلص احتمالات حملها بما لا يقل عن 25%، حيث ان تأثير القهوة في هذا الإطار سيئ تماما كما الكحول والتدخين وزيادة الوزن.

وأوضح البحث أن نسبة حمل النساء اللواتي يأخذن هذه الكمية من الكافيين يوميا أقل بـ26%، مما يشير إلى أن الإفراط في شرب القهوة يؤثر سلبا على الخصوبة وعلى صحة الجنين.

وأظهرت التجارب أن النساء الشابات اللواتي يتمتعن بصحة جيدة ولياقة بدنية رائعة يستغرقن وقتا أطول للحمل إذا كن يتناولن شرابا فيه كميات كبيرة من الكافيين، وفقا لصحيفة "القبس".

وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن شرب 3 كؤوس من الكحول أو أكثر أسبوعيا له التأثير نفسه، فيما أن زيادة الوزن تقلص أيضاً احتمالات الحمل، في حين ما زال التدخين من أكثر ما يضر بالحمل، فتدخين أكثر من سيجارة واحدة في اليوم يقلص احتمالات الحمل بأكثر من الثلث.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*حشو الأسنان يسبب آلام الظهر المزمنة*

حشو الأسنان يسبب آلام الظهر المزمنة​



لندن: أفاد خبراء بريطانيون بأن الأقراط المعدنية وحشوة الأضراس قد تكون هي السبب وراء آلام الظهر المزمنة.

وأرجع الخبراء السبب في ذلك إلى أن قطع المعدن التي تثقب أو تلمس البشرة تخلق ردات فعل من قبل الجسم وترسل مئات الإشارات للعضلات، حتى أن أصغر القطع المعدنية مثل حشوة الضرس قد تؤدي إلى آلام حادة في العضلات.

وأشار الخبراء إلى أن النظام العصبي يحاول تحريك الأجزاء بعيدا عن المعادن لأنها تؤلم البشرة المحيطة بها، كما أن العضلات تنقل التوتر والإرهاق إلى العضلات الأكبر والنتيجة هي عقد في الجسم لا يمكن شفاؤها إلاّ من خلال الراحة والتمارين الرياضية والتغذية السليمة، لكن الخبراء قالوا إن الأخبار السارة هي أن إزالة الحلي أو استبدال الحشوة المعدنية بأخرى من مادة الأكليريك تكفي للتخلص من المعاناة الطويلة، وفقا لصحيفة "القبس".

واعتبر سايمون كينج الخبير في المعالجة اليدوية أن الأقراط المعدنية هي السبب وراء آلام الظهر والرقبة، مشيرا إلى أن طبابة الأسنان والمجوهرات مثل السلاسل والساعات تسبب بعض آلام والتهاب المفاصل.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*طماطم معدلة وراثياً تعالج الزهايمر*

طماطم معدلة وراثياً تعالج الزهايمر​




سول: أكد باحثون كوريون جنوبيون أن الطماطم قد تكون عنصراً أساسياً فى لقاح مأخوذ من الأعشاب يستخدم لعلاج الزهايمر.

وأشار هيونسون كيم من معهد "الأبحاث الكورية فى مجال التكنولوجيا والعلوم البيولوجية" فى كوريا الجنوبية، إلى أنه من الممكن تناول الطماطم من دون تسخينها مما يقلص خطر تدمير قدرة التحفيز المناعى فى بروتين يضاف إليها.

وقام الباحثون بإدخال جين "بيتا أميلويد" وهو نوع من البروتين النسيجى السام وغير المتحلل، الذى يرجح أن تكدسه هو وراء مرض الزهايمر، فى مجموعة العوامل الوراثية فى البندورة وراقبوا ردة الفعل المناعية عند إدخال البندورة المعدلة إلى جسم مجموعة من الفئران التى تبلغ من العمر 15 شهراً.

يذكر أن الباحثين عمدوا إلى زيادة مناعة الفئران من خلال إطعامها بعضاً من نبتة البندورة المعدلة جينياً مرة طوال 3 أسابيع.


----------



## mero_engel (11 يوليو 2008)

*احيكي علي المجهود الرائع دا يا نونو*
*بجد معلومات جميله وقيمه انا عن نفسي مكنتش اعرفها *
*ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



mero_engel قال:


> *احيكي علي المجهود الرائع دا يا نونو*
> *بجد معلومات جميله وقيمه انا عن نفسي مكنتش اعرفها *
> *ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *​



ميرسى ياميرو على الرد شرفتى الموضوع ياقمر:mus13:
يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*البروكلي والجرجير والكرات والفجل تقاوم سرطان البروستاتا*

البروكلي والجرجير والكرات والفجل تقاوم سرطان البروستاتا





قال باحثون بريطانيون أن تناول مزيد من البروكلي كل أسبوع ربما يحمي الرجال من سرطان البروستاتا‏.‏

وقال ريتشارد ميثن العالم البيولوجي في معهد أبحاث الغذاء البريطاني أن الباحثين يعتقدون أن مادة كيميائية في الغذاء تحدث مئات التغيرات الجينية وتنشط بعض الجينات التي تقاوم السرطان وتعطل أخري تغذي الأورام‏.‏

ووجد الباحثون أن الرجال الذين أكلوا البروكلي ظهرت لديهم مئات التغيرات الجينية المعروفة بأنها تلعب دورا في مقاومة السرطان‏,‏

وأضافوا أن الفائدة ستكون في الأغلب مماثلة في باقي الخضراوات من نفس الفصيلة التي تحتوي علي مركب يطلق عليه ايزوثيوسيانيت ومن بينها القرنبيط والكرنب والجرجير والكرات والفجل‏,‏ والكرات به نوع قوي خاص من مركب يطلق عليه سولفورافان والذي يعتقد الباحثون انه يعطي الخضراوات الخضراء حيوية أكثر لمقاومة السرطان‏.‏

وقال‏'‏ عندما يصاب الأشخاص بالسرطان فان بعض الجينات تتوقف عن العمل وبعض الجينات تعمل‏,‏ ويبدو أن ما يفعله البروكلي هو تشغيل الجينات التي تمنع تطور السرطان وإيقاف جينات أخري تساعد علي انتشاره‏'.‏

ويقول أن آكلي البروكلي ظهر عليهم نحو‏400‏ إلي‏500‏ من التغيرات الجينية الايجابية‏.‏ 




المصدر : جريدة الأهرام​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*كوكب "ميركيري" أصبح أكثر صغراً*

كوكب "ميركيري" أصبح أكثر صغراً




واشنطن : أظهرت الدراسات التى أعدتها المركبة الفضائية "مسنجر" أن أصغر الكواكب فى المجموعة الشمسية أصبح أكثر صغراً وانكماشاً عن ذى قبل.

وبينت صور أخذت عن علو منخفض لكوكب "ميركري" فى يناير عام 2008 أن قطر الكوكب تقلص أكثر من 1،5 كليومتر منذ تكونه.

وأشار العلماء إلى أن انكماش الكوكب يرجع إلى عملية التبريد البطيئة التى بمر بها، مؤكدين أن ذلك يؤثر أيضاً على الحقل المغناطيسى للكوكب.

وأوضح الباحث والمحقق الرئيسى فى معهد كارنيجى فى واشنطن، أن عملية التبريد التى خضع لها الكوكب لم تؤثر على الحقل المغناطيسى بل تسببت أيضاً فى انكماش الكوكب بأسره.

وتعد هذه المرة الأولى التى تتم فيها مراقبة الكوكب عن قرب منذ مراقبة المسبار الفضائى "مارنيرر" 10 للكوكب فى مارس عام 1975.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​
ملحوظة :

كوكب ميركرى هو كوكب عطارد


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*لقاح أنفلونزا الطيور يفقد فاعليته بالتدريج*

لقاح أنفلونزا الطيور يفقد فاعليته بالتدريج​



هونج كونج: حذر خبير في علم الميكروبات في هونج كونج من أن اللقاح الذي استخدم مواجهة تفشي فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور في الدجاج خلال السنوات السبع الماضية بدأ يفقد فعاليته.

وأكد البروفيسور يوين كوك - يونج أن المدينة عرضة لمخاطر حدوث مزيد من تفشي المرض، لأن اللقاح الذي يحمي الدجاج من سلالة "إتش.5" من الفيروس أصبح أقل فعالية، وانتهاء فعالية اللقاح مستقبلاً أمر محتوم.

وأوضح يونج رئيس قسم "الأحياء المجهرية" في جامعة هونج كونج أن الفيروس يتحور من سلالة فوجيان "إتش.5.إن2" وهي السلالة التي تطور منها الفيروس.

ويأتي هذا التحذير في أعقاب تفشي فيروس "إتش.5.إن1" في أربعة أسواق للمواد الغذائية مقامة في الهواء الطلق في هونج كونج في يونيو الماضي وهو الأول منذ سنوات في البلاد .

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*الغواصة "الصفراء" المجنحة.. طائرة المحيطات الشراعية*

الغواصة "الصفراء" المجنحة.. طائرة المحيطات الشراعية




واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- بعد المركبات الفضائية غير المأهولة وطائرات الاستطلاع من دون طيار، تجوب مياه المحيط الأطلسي غواصة صفراء اللون منتقلة من تيار إلى آخر ومنزلقة تحت الأمواج، وميزتها الأساسية أنها من دون ملاّح أو ربان.

وبلغت هذه الغواصة حالياً، منتصف الطريق بين الشاطئ الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وشبه جزيرة إيبريا في أوروبا.

وخلال رحلتها هذه، تقوم الغواصة بجمع البيانات العلمية.. أي أنها ليست رحلة تجريبية، وإنما علمية بحتة، كما أنها ليست الرحلة الأولى لها، وإنما أطول رحلة تقوم بها، لإثبات أنها تستحق مكانتها في نظم مراقبة المحيطات.

ويقول رئيس وكالة إدارة المحيطات والأجواء الوطنية، كونراد لوتنباتشر شارحاً: "ميزتها الكبيرة والأساسية هي أنها غير مأهولة ومن دون أي طاقم بشري... كما أنها فعالة للغاية ويمكن استخدامها للحصول على البيانات نفسها التي يمكن للسفن الكبيرة الحصول عليها."

ويضيف قائلاً: "يمكن التحكم بها عن بعد بشكل كامل.." وفقاً للأسوشيتد برس.

ومثل الطائرة الشراعية، لا يوجد للغواصة الصفراء أي محرك لقيادتها، وتستخدم أجنحتها لخوض غمار البحار والمحيطات وللخروج منها، وتعتمد على التيارات المائية التي ستحملها من مكان لآخر، كما يقول الباحث سكوت غلين، أستاذ العلوم البحرية في "روتغيرز."

غير أنه طبعاً لكونها مائية، فإنها لا تبحث عن التيارات الهوائية الحارة للخروج من الماء وإنما تبتلع الماء في حال الغوص وتنفثها خارجاً لتخرج إلى سطح الماء.

وتقضي الغواصة المجنحة معظم وقتها داخل المياه على عمق يتراوح بين 15 و300 قدم، وعندما تكون قريبة من السطح، فإنها ترسل البيانات التي جمعتها إلى الأقمار الصناعية.

وخلال رحلتها الحالية، تركز الغواصة الصفراء على جمع البيانات المتعلقة بدرجات حرارة المحيط الأطلسي وملوحته، رغم أن أجهزة الاستشعار المثبتة عليها يمكنها القيام بالعديد من العمليات الأخرى والقياسات.

وتعتبر الغواصة الصفراء أحدث الغوصات العلمية، وجاءت بعد ولادة الغواصة "غولف ستريم" العملاقة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة*

انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة





توصل العلماء في معهد مساتشوس التقني الامريكي المرموق الى تصنيع لوح بسيط لكنه ذو قدرة عالية على تحويل اشعة الشمس الى طاقة كهربائية مما يجعل الحصول على الطاقة من مصادر متجددة اقل كلفة. 

وقال الباحثون في المعهد في بحث نشروه في مجلة العلوم الامريكية ان تطوير لواقط شمسية جديدة يوفر امكانية الحصول على طاقة اكبر من اشعة الشمس. 

وقام العلماء في المعهد بدهان لوح زجاجي عادي بدهان خاص يساعد في تركيز وامتصاص الاشعة التي تسقط على اللوح ونقلها الى اللوح الزجاجي. 

وانتقلت الاشعة عبر اللوح الزجاجي بسرعة فائقة تماثل سرعة انتقال الاشارات في الكوابل الضوئية الى اطراف اللوح التي تم تركيب خلايا ضوئية عليها لتحويل الاشعة الى طاقة كهربائية. 

وقال البروفيسور مارك بالدو من معهد مساتشوس والذي اشرف على البحث ان اللوح اللاقط لاشعة الشمس بسيط جدا فهو عبارة لوح زجاجي مطلي بدهان ويعتمد فكرة بسيطة ومعروفة اذ تسقط اشعة الشمس على الدهان الذي ينقل هذه الاشعة الى اطراف اللوح الزجاجي وكل ما تحتاجه هو وضع خلايا ضوئية على اطراف اللوح الزجاجي. 

واعلن الباحث جوناثان مابل احد الذين شاركوا في البحث انه يأمل ان يساعد ما توصلوا اليه الى تخفيض كلفة انتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية لتصبح مماثلة لكلفة انتاجها من النفط او الفحم. 

واضاف ان احد اهم العوائق امام انتشار انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من اشعة الشمس كلفتها العالية جدا وهو ما يسعى المعهد الى تخفيضها. 

*تكلفة قليلة :*
يذكر ان انتاج الكهرباء من اشعة الشمس يتم باستخدام مرايا او عدسات تقوم بتركيز الاشعة ونقلها الى الخلايا الضوئية التي تحولها الى طاقة كهربائية. 

والاختراع الجديد يعتمد على استخدام الواح شفافة مسطحة خفيفة وبالتالي يمكن تركيبها على اسطح المنازل او حتى بدلا من الواح الزجاج المستخدم في نوافذ المنازل. 

وبعكس اللواقط الشمسية الحالية لا يحتاج هذا اللاقط الى التحرك بشكل مستمر تبعا لحركة الشمس في السماء لالتقاط اكبر قدر ممكن من الاشعة بينما يزيد انتاجها من الكهرباء عشرة اضعاف على الالواح المستخدمة حاليا. 

واعرب الباحثون عن املهم في طرح هذه الاختراع في الاسواق خلال السنوات الثلاث القادمة. 

ويمكن تركيب اللواقط الجديدة على الالواح المستخدمة حاليا في انتاج الكهرباء لزيادة انتاجها من الكهرباء. 

ويقوم عدد من الباحثين في المعهد حاليا بتأسيس شركة تهدف الى تطوير وتسويق هذه التقنية الجديدة.

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*تحديد موعد إطلاق آخر مكوك للفضاء*

تحديد موعد إطلاق آخر مكوك للفضاء




حددت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية (ناسا)31 أيار/مايو 2010 موعدا لإطلاق آخر مكوك إلى الفضاء، قبل أن يتم إحالة سلسلة المكوكات الفضائية إلى الاستيداع. 

وسيقوم المكوك إنديفور بهذه الرحلة الأخيرة وسيحمل قطع غيار حيوية لمحطة الفضاء الدولية بما في ذلك معدات اتصالات. 

وتأمل ناسا بحلول ذلك الموعد أن تكون قد عرضت البديل بإجراء اختبار لمهمة "آريس". 

وستنطلق مركبة الإطلاق في رحلة الاختبار تحت اسم "أريس آي إكس" وستكون بلا طاقم بشري وستختبر المكونات الأساسية المطلوبة لإطلاق مركبة "أوريون" الجديدة التي ستحمل روادا للفضاء وتنقل الإنسان ثانية إلى القمر. 

وبتقاعد المكوكات الفضائية ستعتمد محطة الفضاء الدولية على المركبات الأوروبية "إي تي في" واليابانية "إتش تي في" والروسية أو "التقدم" للحصول على ما تحتاجه. 

وتدعم ناسا فكرة قيام شركات تجارية ببعض المهام الفضائية على الأقل في المستقبل.

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*العنب يعالج اضطرابات الكلي*

العنب يعالج اضطرابات الكلي




القاهرة: أكدت الدراسات العلمية أن العنب يعد من الفواكه ذات القيمة الغذائية والعلاجية العالية خاصة لمن يعانون من اضطرابات أو ضعف الكلي.

وأوضحت الدكتورة شيرين عبدالهادي استاذ التغذية أن العنب يحتوي علي 95% ماء وبروتين ومجموعة من الاملاح مثل البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والفوسفور والحديد وبعض الفيتامينات "ب" الذي يساعد علي سلامة الجهاز العصبي و "أ و ج" كما يعطي 70 سعرا حراريا، بالاضافة إلي أنه يساعد في خفض الدم المرتفع ومدر للبول لاحتوائه علي البوتاسيوم وبعض الالياف التي تمنع الامساك.

وأشارت إلى أن العنب ينقي الدم من السموم ويقلل السرطانات ويساعد علي نعومة الجلد وتقشيره وتخليصه من الخلايا الميتة.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## الخضر (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المعلومات القيمه


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



الخضر قال:


> مشكور على هذا المعلومات القيمه



ميرسى بجد يا خضر على الرد
يارب تكون عجبتك بس على فكرة انا مشكورةةة مش مشكور 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يوليو 2008)

*كمية النيكوتين في أظافر قدم السيدات مؤشر لأمراض القلب*

كمية النيكوتين في أظافر قدم السيدات مؤشر لأمراض القلب




*واشنطن:* كشفت دراسة أمريكية أن ارتباط كمية النيكوتين التي يتم قياسها في أظافر قدم السيدات يمكن أن تكون مؤشراً لكشف المخاطر القلبية.

وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن أظافر الأقدام تنمو ببطء أي بمعدل سنتمتر واحد في السنة فإنها قادرة على الكشف بصورة أفضل من الفحوص الأخرى عن الأخطار القلبية الناجمة مباشرة من التدخين، كما أن صلة الوصل بين التدخين والأخطار المحدقة بالقلب كانت قوية لدرجة أن الباحثين نجحوا في رصد كمية نيكوتين مضاعفة لدى المتطوعات اللاتي يعانين من مشاكل قلبية .

وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن كمية النيكوتين المتراكمة في أظافر الأقدام الأنثوية تمثل طريقة جديدة لقياس مدى التعرض للتدخين وفي المستقبل قد تتحول هذه الطريقة إلى آلية فعالة لتمييز السيدات الأكثر تعرضا للأخطار القلبية، طبقاً لما ورد "بالوكالة العربية السورية".

المصدر : شبكة محيط ​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع



ميرسى على الرد يامسيحى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 يوليو 2008)

*تلسكوبات ناسا ترصد "مصنعاً" للنجوم*

تلسكوبات ناسا ترصد "مصنعاً" للنجوم




واشنطن: رصدت تلسكوبات وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا مصنعا للنجوم وهو عبارة عن مجرة تنتج عددا هائلا من النجوم حتى اطلق عليها مجازا مجرة "طفرة الصغار".

وتضخ المجرة البعيدة بمعدل يصل الى 4 آلاف نجم في العام الواحد، مقارنة بمجرة "درب التبانة" التي توجد فيها مجموعتنا الشمسية والتي تنتج 10 نجوم فقط في المتوسط کل عام.

وأوضح بيتر کاباك الباحث بمرکز سبتزر للعلوم في معهد کاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا التابع لوكالة ناسا: "تشهد هذه المجرة طفرة کبيرة للصغار وتنتج أغلب نجومها فجأة".

واضاف قائلا: "لو کان البشر يولدون بمثل هذه الطفرة لكان کل الناس تقريبا الذين يعيشون اليوم في نفس العمر".

واستعان کاباك وزملاؤه بعدد من التلسكوبات، من بينها تلسكوب سبتزر الفضائي في ناسا، وتلسکوب هابل الفضائي لرصد المجرة القديمة الولودة والتي تنتمي لفئة من المجرات يطلق عليها انفجارات النجوم.

وتبعد المجرة 12.3 مليار سنة ضوئية عن الارض، وعمر الکون 13.4 مليار سنة، ولهذا فالمجرة تنتج نجوما منذ کان عمر الكون 1.3 مليار سنة.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*اكتشاف 6جينات مسؤولة عن مرض التوحد*

اكتشاف 6جينات مسؤولة عن مرض التوحد




لندن: اكتشف باحثون في جامعة هارفارد ستّ جينات جديدة لها علاقة بالتوحّد، من الممكن أن تكون مسؤولة علي خلل يصيب الدماغ بما يجعله لا يصل الأحداث ببعضها بكيفية ملائمة.

وأشار الدكتور جاري جولدشتاين من مؤسسة كينيدي كريجر في بالتيمور، إلى أن التوحد ينزع كثيراً إلي الفردية بحيث من الصعب إجراء فحص جيني للكشف عنه، وبدلاً من ذلك فانّ المصابين به تظهر عليه علامات عدة عيوب جينية، مؤكداً أن كلّ طفل مصاب بالتوحد تقريباً، له سببه الخاص جداً للإصابة به، حيث يعتبر مرض التوحد من الاعاقات التي تؤثر علي تطور القدرات العقلية عند الأطفال وطريقة تواصلهم مع الآخرين، ولا يستطيع الأشخاص المصابين إقامة علاقات ذات مغزي أو التواصل مع الآخرين ويعجزون أيضاً عن فهم العالم حولهم.

ورغم أن أسباب المرض ما زالت مجهولة، الا أن هناك بعض الدراسات التي تفترض وجود شذوذات في حجم الدماغ، قد تكون مرافقة لهذا المرض، ومن الواضح أنّ الجينات تلعب دوراً كبيراً في الإصابة بالتوحد، غير أنّه إعادة الإصابة علمياً لخلل جيني لا تعرف سوي في 15 بالمائة من الاصابات، طبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة الزمان".


المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*الأغذية الغنية بالمعادن تقلل ارتفاع ضغط الدم*

الأغذية الغنية بالمعادن تقلل ارتفاع ضغط الدم




واشنطن : أكد باحثون أمريكيون أن اتباع نظام غذائى غنى بالمعادن مثل البوتاسيوم وربما المغنيسيوم والكالسيوم يساعد فى تقليص مخاطر ارتفاع ضغط الدم.

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن تناول كميات مرتفعة من المعادن قد يخفض أيضاً مخاطر أمراض شرايين القلب والجلطات.

وأوضح مارك هيوستن من كلية الطب فى جامعة فاندربيلت الأمريكية، أن الأمريكيين يستهلكون نصف كميات البوتاسيوم الموصى بها فى حين يأخذون كميات مضاعفة من الصوديوم.

يذكر أنه فى المجتمعات التى تتبع أنظمة غذائية غنية بالفاكهة والخضروات، يصيب ارتفاع ضغط الدم 1% من سكانها فى حين أنه فى الدول الصناعية التى تستهلك الكثير من الأطعمة المطبوخة وكميات كبيرة من الصوديوم فإن واحداً من أصل 3 أشخاص يعانى من ارتفاع ضغط الدم.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*ثوران بركان خامد في ألاسكا*

ثوران بركان خامد في ألاسكا




أنشوراج، ألاسكا (CNN)-- ثار بركان "أوكموك كالديرا" في جزيرة  "كودياك" النائية بألاسكا، مؤدياً لتطاير الصخور ونفث سحب الرماد، دون سابق إنذار.

وبدأ البركان نشاطه عقب ساعات من رصد العلماء في "مركز ألاسكا البركاني" لسلسلة هزات أرضية صغيرة.

وأشارت سلطات خفر السواحل إلى إخلاء بعض القاطنين في المناطق المجاورة للبركان.

ونفث البركان فور ثورته سحب رماد ارتفعت على علو قرابة 50 ألف قدم في سماء المنطقة، وفق العالم ستيف ماكنت.

ونقلت مصادر أن سحب الدخان بلغت ميناء "داتش هاربور" الرئيسي لصيد الأسماك، الذي يبعد قرابة 60 ميلاً غربي "أوكموك."

وقال جيري لوكاس، الناطق باسم "بين آير" - شركة الطيران العاملة في المنطقة، إن الشركة ألغت رحلتين جراء الثوران البركاني.

وشهد عام 1997 أخر ثورات البركان الذي يبلغ ارتفاع 3500 قدماً، وقال ماكنت إن مؤشرات نشاطه البركاني تزايدت خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية.

وعلى صعيد متصل، يواصل بركان "لايما"، أكثر البراكين نشاطاً في شيلي، ثورانه.

ونقلت مصادر في وقت سابق أن خطورة البركان، ويبلغ ارتفاعه 9400 قدماً، تزايدت في الآونة الأخيرة.

وكانت السلطات التشيلية اضطرت لإجلاء الآلاف من سكان منطقة "أراوكانيا" جنوبي البلاد، مع بدء البركان إطلاق حممه فوق جبل يكسوه الجليد في مطلع العام الجاري.

وتسبب البركان في إذابة الثلوج التي تغطي الجبال، مما أدى إلى ارتفاع مستوى المياه في الأنهار القريبة.

وأشارت تقارير إلى أن ارتفاع الحمم التي يقذف بها بركان لايما، وصل نحو 12 ألف و500 متراً (41 ألف قدم) في سماء المنطقة.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 يوليو 2008)

*إنجاز علمي في مجال معالجة الملاريا*

إنجاز علمي في مجال معالجة الملاريا




توصل علماء استراليون إلى اكتشاف يقولون إنه قد يعتبر انجازا كبيرا في المعركة ضد مرض الملاريا. 

واكتشف الفريق الطبي آلية جديد تتلخص بكسر الروابط التي تستخدمها الكريات الحمراء المصابة بالطفيلي للالتصاق بالجدران الداخلية للاوعية الدموية. 

وبتلك الطريقة، ستتبع الكريات الحمراء المصابة مجرى الدم العادي لتموت في الطحال. 

وقال العلماء ان تحييد واحدة فقط من المواد اللاصقة كفيل بجعل الخلايا المشوهة تعجز عن الالتصاق بجدران الاوعية الدموية. 

واكتشف الفريق الباحث ثمانية بروتينات تجعل تلك المادة اللاصقة تخرج الى سطح الخلايا الدموية. 

ويؤكد البروفيسور الان كاومان وهو عضو من الفريق التابع لمعهد اليزا هول للبحوث الطبية ان استهداف تلك البروتينات هو الحل لعلاج الملاريا. 

يذكر ان الملاريا يمكن الوقاية منها وعلاجها لكنها قد تؤدي الى الموت اذا تأخر العلاج. 

وتودي الملاريا بحياة ما يزيد عن مليون شخص سنويا، ومعظم ضحاياها من الاطفال في قارة أفريقيا. 

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 يوليو 2008)

*بكين: "غرين بيكس" أكبر جدار تلفزيوني في العالم*

بكين: "غرين بيكس" أكبر جدار تلفزيوني في العالم




لندن، إنجلترا (CNN) -- إذا كنت ممن يرغبون بزيارة الصين هذه الأيام، فحاول التركيز خلال وجودك فيها على البحث عن المعلم المضيء الجديد في العاصمة بكين، وخصوصاً إذا أردت متابعة الألعاب الأولمبية.

والمعلم البارز الذي نحن بصدده، هو الشاشة التلفزيونية العملاقة، "غرين بيكس"، التي باتت توصف على أنها "السور الإعلامي الخالي من الطاقة".

وتعتبر هذه الشاشة، المؤلفة، من لمبات صغيرة متوهجة LED، أحد أبرز التطورات التكنولوجية الصديقة للبيئة، ذلك أنها لا تطلق أي طاقة تذكر، إلى جانب أنها واحدة من أكبر الشاشات في العالم.

وتتألف الشاشة من 2292  لمبة صغيرة متوهجة ثلاثية الصمامات، تغطي مساحة تقدر بنحو 24 ألف قدم مربع، تعمل باستخدام تكنولوجيا "فولطية ضوئية."

وقال مصنعا "الجدار الإعلامي"، شركتا الهندسة المعمارية "سيمون جيوسترا" الأمريكية، وهندسة الإنشاءات البريطانية "آروب"، إن "غرين بيكس" تعمل مثل نظام عضوي، حيث يقوم بامتصاص ضوء الشمس خلال ساعات النهار، ثم يستخدمها لإضاءة اللمبات ليلاً.

غير أن هذه البساطة في القول والعمل، تخفي خلفها تكنولوجيا جديدة ثورية بكل معنى الكلمة.

إذ بمساعدة من شركتي "شويكو" و"صنوايز" الألمانيتين، تمكنت شركتا "جيوسترا" و"آروب" من تطوير التكنولوجيا الجديدة في صنع خلايا من الصفائح الفولطية الضوئية في الجدار الزجاجي.

وعوضاً عن وضعها بصورة منظمة، فقد تم توزيع الخلايا وفق كثافات متغيرة، الأمر الذي يسمح بوصول المزيد من الضوء الطبيعي داخل الجدار الزجاجي، إضافة إلى القدرة على تحويل فائض أشعة النهار إلى طاقة، وبالتالي زيادة أداء "الجدار الإعلامي."

ووصفت "سيمون جيوسترا" التكنولوجيا الجديدة بأنها "المثال الأكثر تحولاً في تكنولوجيا الضوء، والتي يتم تطبيقها من خلال تثبيتها على بناية كاملة."

أما المبنى الذي ثبت عليه "الجدار الإعلامي" أو "غرين بيكس"، فهو مبنى "مجمع شيكوي الترفيهي"، الذي افتتح أمام العامة في يونيو/حزيران الماضي.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 يوليو 2008)

*هل تصبح الشوكولاتة نادرة في المستقبل؟*

هل تصبح الشوكولاتة نادرة في المستقبل؟




أكرا، غانا(CNN) -- تخيل أنه خلال 20 عاما ستصبح الشوكولاتة نادرة وغالية الثمن، بحيث أنك لن تستطيع الاستمتاع بمذاقها الحلو أبدا.

من الطبيعي أن لا يروق الأمر لعدد كبير من الناس، وبخاصة أولئك الذين يعشقون  الشوكولاتة.

وليس ذلك فحسب، بل يمكن أن يؤرق هذا الأمر الدول التي تعتمد على زرع أشجار الكاكاو، للحصول على دخل للمزارعين، وبالتالي دعم إقتصادها الوطني.

فقد قال جون ميسون، من مركز دراسات حماية الطبيعة في غانا، إنه "خلال عشرين عاما ستصبح الشوكولاتة غالية الثمن، تماما كالكافيار، ولن يتمكن الشخص العادي من الحصول عليها وشرائها."

ويضيف ميسون: "لقد انخفضت نسبة زراعة أشجار الكاكاو بشكل ملحوظ، خصوصا في الجزء الغربي من إفريقيا، حيث يتم تصدير ثلثي الإنتاج العالمي من هناك. فجودة التربة في هبوط مستمر، كما أن هناك قلة تندرج ضمن استصلاح الأراضي الزراعية هناك."

وتكمن المشكلة في أن أشجار الكاكاو تنمو لوحدها في الغابات المطرية وتحت الظل، أي أنها لا تحتاج إلى أشعة الشمس، وبالطبع مع وجود أنواع مختلفة من الكائنات الحية حولها.

ومؤخرا، تمت زراعة الكاكاو بالتهجين، أي أنها زرعت على أراض واسعة تحت أشعة الشمس المباشرة، ومن دون وجود أي كائنات حية حولها، وهذه الطريقة قد تساعد في الحصول على إنتاج يستمر لفترة زمنية قصيرة.

فالتربة سرعان ما يتم استهلاكها، حيث أن الشجرة التي كان عمرها يصل إلى 100 عام، لا تعيش حاليا لأكثر من 30 عاما.

وعندما يتم استهلاك التربة، يضطر المزارعون إلى تدمير الغابات المطرية للحصول على مساحات أكبر للزراعة، وبالتالي تدمير البيئة المهمة لعيش العديد من الكائنات الحية، مما يؤدي إلى اختلال في توازن الطبيعة.

ولعل هذه المشكلة دفعت علماء البيئة، والمزارعين، ومصدري الشوكولاتة إلى التجمع من أجل إيجاد حل لهذه المشكلة، وكانت النتيجة هي دراسة تحمل عنوان Earthshare، وهي تهدف إلى اكتشاف طرق جديدة لزراعة الكاكاو، حيث يطبقها الآن حوالي 600 مزارع.

وتعتمد هذه الدراسة على زراعة المناطق الاستوائية في الغرب الإفريقي، ليس فقط بأشجار الكاكاو، بل بأنواع مختلفة من الأشجار الاستوائية، التي توفر بيئة ملائمة لعيش الكائنات الحية الدقيقة، وتظلل أشجار الكاكاو المزروعة إلى جانبها، ولا تهدد التوازن البيئي في المنطقة.

وليس هذا فحسب، بل إن هناك العديد من المهندسين الذين قرروا عدم ترك مجال زراعة الكاكاو، والاستثمار فيه بشكل أكبر، مما يقلل من نسبة البطالة في البلاد، كما تقول شركة كادبوري للشكولاته.
ويقول مارك هاربر، المدير التنفيذي لمشروع Earthshare :"إن هذا المشروع لا يعمد فقط إلا جعل هذا النوع من الزراعة ممتعا فحسب، بل أيضا يؤمن طرقا أفضل في الري، والزراعة، والنقل، والتصدير، وبالتالي عدم رفع أسعار الشوكولاتة مستقبليا."

ويذكر أن شركة القهوة ستاربكس العالمية تعمل أيضا مع Earthshare في كوستاريكا لإيجاد الطرق الأفضل لتصنيع القهوة في البلاد.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 يوليو 2008)

*سيارة تتعرف على إشارات المرور*

سيارة تتعرف على إشارات المرور




برلين: طورت شركة السيارات الألمانية أوبل طرازا جديدا من سيارة انسجنيا مزودة بكاميرا مركبة على الزجاج الأمامي للتعرف على الإشارات المرورية.

وأوضحت شركة أوبل أن سيارة انسجنيا مزودة بكاميرا في مقدورها التعرف على الإشارات المرورية، كما أنها مزودة بنظام تحذير عند الانحراف عن مسار الطريق.

ويمكن لهذا الطراز التعرف على الإشارات المرورية والبيانات المدونة عليها وتحذير السائق عندما يتجاوز السرعة المقررة أو القيادة في مناطق ممنوع فيها التجاوز.

وعلاوة على ذلك يستطيع النظام التعرف على حدود مسار الطريق، كما يدق جرس إنذار عندما يغفو السائق خلف عجلة القيادة.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 يوليو 2008)

*ابتكار زجاج ينظف نفسه بالشمس*

ابتكار زجاج ينظف نفسه بالشمس




لندن : توصل فريق بحثي بريطاني إلى اختراع زجاج غريب ينظف نفسه بمجرد تعرضه لأشعة الشمس، دون الحاجة إلى استخدام "الماسحات"، وقد حصل هذا الاختراع على جائزة الابتكار التي تمنحها الأكاديمية الملكية البريطانية للهندسة لتشجيع الابتكارات التكنولوجية والهندسية.

والزجاج المبتكر يدخل في تركيبه مادة "بلكينجتون أكتيف" المغطى بطبقة رقيقة للغاية من أكسيد ميكروكرستالين التيتانيوم والذي يستجيب لضوء النهار، وهذا التفاعل يفصل الأقذار عن الزجاج، وهذا الابتكار هو أحد أربعة ابتكارات وصلت إلى نهائيات جائزة ماكروبرت الهندسية.

وقال الدكتور كيفين ساندرسون أحد أفراد الفريق الذي عمل على تطوير زجاج أكتيف في مركز أبحاث بيلكينجتون: "بلكينجتون أكتيف قائم على ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم، وهي مادة تستخدم في المواد الغذائية ومعجون الأسنان، وكريمات البشرة المانعة لأشعة الشمس"، واستطرد: "ولكنها في العادة مادة على شكل مسحوق، مما يؤدي إلى حجب الرؤية إذا ما وضعت على الزجاج، لذلك استخدمنا طبقة رقيقة من هذه المادة، سمكها 15 نانومتر، وبذلك يبدو الزجاج طبيعياً تماما".

وعلى الرغم من أن هذه التكنولوجيا ليست تكنولوجيا التفاعلات المتناهية في الدقة، إلا أن التغطية الخاصة للزجاج، والتفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث، تجري على مستوى دقيق للغاية "واحد على ألف مليون من المتر"، وطبقة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم التي تغطي الزجاج لها صفتان تميزانها، فهي أولا تمتص أشعة الشمس، الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، وخلال هذه العملية، تتفاعل الطبقة العازلة مع الأوساخ العضوية بحيث تفتتها.

أما ميزتها الثانية فهي أن الطبقة العازلة تؤدي إلى جعل الزجاج أكثر جاذبية للمياه، وهو ما يعني أن الماء عندما يلامس سطح الزجاج، ينجذب إلى بعضه فيتحول إلى ما يشبه الشريحة بدلاً من أن يتحول إلى قطرات، ونظراً لتواصل تأثير الحافز الضوئي، فإن الزجاج يجف نظيفاً.

المصدر : شبكة محيط ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*تصريف البول قد يعرقل خطط "ناسا" لغزو القمر*

تصريف البول قد يعرقل خطط "ناسا" لغزو القمر





نموذج مصغر لكبسولة " أوريون "​
تكساس، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)--تسعى شركة متعاقدة مع وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" لبناء مكونات مركبة الفضاء الأمريكية الجديدة "أوريون" التي ستشكل باكورة جيل جديد من المركبات، ينقل البرنامج الفضائي الأمريكي إلى القرن 21 لجمع أكبر كمية ممكنة من البول لاختبار شديد الحساسية، له أبعد الأثر على تصميم المركبة.

وقالت شركة "هاملتون ستاندرد" إنها ترغب في جمع بول موظفي مركز برنامج الفضاء التابع لناسا في مدينة هيوستن للتحقق من جهاز صرف المياه المبتذلة، الذي يبدو أنه مصفاته تغلق نتيجة الرواسب الموجودة، الأمر الذي يعيق إخراج هذه السوائل من المركبة، وقد يعرقل بالتالي خطة إنزالها في المستقبل على سطح القمر.

ووفقاً لنشرة داخلية عرضها موقع "ناسا ووتش" الإلكتروني، فإن المطلوب الحصول على قرابة 30 ليتراً من البول يومياً، أي زهاء ثمانية غالونات، ويشمل ذلك أيضاً أيام نهاية الأسبوع.

ووفقاً للمذكرة التي عرضها الموقع، فعلى الراغبين بالتطوع عدم مزج بولهم القديم بآخر جديد أو بمواد أخرى لضمان نجاح الاختبار.

يذكر أن ناسا كانت قد وقعت قبل عام عقداً مع شركة الصناعات الدفاعية "ألاينت تيك- سيستمز" بقيمة 1.8 مليار دولار، على أن يستمر العمل بموجبه حتى العام 2012، من أجل إحلال الكبسولة "أوريون" محل مكوك الفضاء، ولكي تكون قادرة على الوصول إلى القمر والمريخ.

ويتضمن التطوير المقترح لمحرك الدفع النفاث في المرحلة الأولى نقل رواد الفضاء وحدهم باستخدام الوقود الصلب بدلاً من مزيج الوقودين الصلب والسائل.

وسيكون تصميم الكبسولة "أوريون" قريباً من تلك التي استخدمت في رحلات البرنامج الفضائي "أبولو"، والتي ينتظر أن يتم التخلي عنها في العام 2010، بعد استكمال بناء محطة الفضاء الدولية.

على أن كبسولة "أوريون" ستكون، من الداخل، أكبر مرتين ونصف تقريباً، وسيكون بمقدورها حمل أربعة أشخاص إلى القمر، أو ستة إلى المحطة الفضائية الدولية.
وسبق أن برزت مشاكل تقنية في الصاروخ الدافع "لأوريون" إذ يتخوّف الخبراء أن الصاروخ قد يهتز بعنف خلال الدقائق الأولى التي تلي إطلاقه، مما قد يهدد بتدمير كامل المركبة الفضائية.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*العلماء يرصدون نجماً خارق القوة الضوئية*

العلماء يرصدون نجماً خارق القوة الضوئية




واشنطن : رصد علماء فلك ألمان نجماً ضخماً في مجرة درب التبانة تعادل قوة ضوئه 3.2 مليون شمس.

وأشار العلماء إلى أن حجم النجم الذي رصدوه أكبر من حجم النجوم التي نعرفها بمليون مرة، موضحين أن هذا النجم يقع على بعد 26 ألف سنة ضوئية ويحمي نفسه بسحابة من الغاز والتراب.

وتوصل العلماء إلى هذا الاكتشاف باستخدام التليسكوب الفضائي الأمريكي "سبيتزر" التابع لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" والذي يعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء.

ويعرف العلماء بوجود هذا النجم منذ فترة طويلة، ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من التعرف على تفاصيله وتحديد قوته الضوئية إلا باستخدام التليسكوب "سبيتزر" وتلسكوب "نيوتكنولوجي" في شيلي.

ويؤكد العلماء أن فترة حياة مثل هذه النجوم الضخمة تكون قصيرة للغاية؛ إذ ينتهي وجودها غالباً بانفجار شديد، موضحين أن انفجار هذا النجم قد يؤدي إلى تولد نجوم صغيرة ؛ خاصة أن الانفجار سينتج عنه أتربة وغازات بإمكانها تكوين نجوم أصغر.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*وداعا فأرة الكمبيوتر*

وداعا فأرة الكمبيوتر





شاشات تعمل باللمس​
قالت دراسة حديثة إن أيام فأرة الكمبيوتر باتت معدودة وذلك بعد أكثر من 40 عاما من الاستخدام. 

وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن فأرة الكمبيوتر ستختفي تماما خلال فترة تراوح بين 3 و5 سنوات. 

وذكرت الدراسة ان الآليات الحديثة للكمبيوتر من الشاشات التي تعمل باللمس هي التي ستسود. 

وقال المحلل ستيف برينتس إن الفأرة تعمل بشكل طيب بالنسبة للكمبيوتر العادي ولكن إذا تعلق الأمر بالكمبيوتر المحمول أو التسلية فان الأمر في حكم المنتهي. 

وأضاف قائلا لبي بي سي "بدلا من استخدام أجهزة التحكم عن بعد انتشر استخدام الأدوات التفاعلية التي تتعرف على الوجه وتستجيب لحركة اليد". 

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*هرمون "الثقة" ينشأ بين الأم ورضيعها*

هرمون "الثقة" ينشأ بين الأم ورضيعها





أظهر علماء، ولأول مرة، كيفية نشوء ما أسموه بهرمون "الثقة" في أدمغة الأمهات المرضعات عند إرضاع صغارهن. 

وقال العلماء إن الرضيع عندما يبدأ في مص الحليب من ثديي أمه، تنطلق سلسلة متصلة من العمليات في دماغ الأم تؤدي إلى نشوء هرمون "الثقة". 

وقال العلماء إن هذا الكشف يشكل دليلا إضافيا على أن الرضاعة تعزز الرابطة بين الأم المرضعة ورضيعها من خلال عمليات كيميائية حيوية. 

وقال فريق العمل في جامعة وورويك الذي أنجز البحث إن الهرمون المسمى "أوكسيتوسين" كان معروفا أنه عند إطلاقه في الدم يسبب في انسكاب الحليب من الغدة الثديية. 

لكن ما لم يكن معروفا أنه عند إطلاق الهرمون "أوكسيتوسين" في الدماغ، فإنه يساعد على تعزيز الرابطة بين الأم والرضيع من خلال الثقة التي تنشأ بين الطرفين. 

ويؤدي هرمون "أوكسيتوسين" أيضا إلى حدوث انقباضات خلال أوجاع المخاض ويسبب في "انسكاب" الحليب من الغدد الثديية. 

وينشأ الهرمون في جزء الدماغ المسؤول عن التحكم في حرارة الجسم والعطش والجوع والغضب والتعب. 

وخلص فريق البحث إلى أن الهرمون المذكور يفرز مشاعر ثقة الرضيع في أمه واتكاله عليها، إضافة إلى تقليص خوفه من العالم الجديد الذي وفد إليه. 

خلايا عصبية :

وخصلت الدراسة المنشورة في مجلة PLoS Computational Biology إلى أن الرضيع عندما يرضع من ثديي أمه، فإن خلايا عصبية خاصة في دماغ الأم المرضعة تبدأ في إطلاق الهرمون المذكور. 

لكن فريق البحث فوجئ بأن هرمون "أوكسيتوسين" يُطلق أيضا من جزء الخلية المسماة الزوائد المتشجرة والتي عادة ما تكون هي نفسها جزء الخلية العصبية الذي يتلقى المعلومات وليس الذي يرسلها. 

واعتمد العلماء على عمليات حسابية دقيقة من أجل التوصل إلى أن إطلاق الزوائد المتشجرة لهرمون "أوكسيتوسين" يتيح زيادة التواصل بين الخلايا العصبية. 

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*مورثة الملاريا "تزيد من مخاطر الإصابة بالإيدز"*

مورثة الملاريا "تزيد من مخاطر الإصابة بالإيدز"




يقول علماء بريطانيون وأمريكيون إن المورثة التي تحمي الإشخاص من الإصابة بالملاريا ترفع خطر تعرضهم للإصابة بداء فقدان المناعة المكتسب إيدز بنسبة 40 في المائة. 

ويتميز الأفراد الأفارقة أو ذوي الأصول الإفريقية بامتلاكهم صنفا من هذه المورثة التي تدعى دارك (DARC) قد يؤثر على قدرتهم على مقاومة فيروس إتش آي في (HIV) المتسبب في الإيدز. 

وتقول الدراسة التي أنجزها أولئك العلماء بجامعتي تيكساس الأمريكية و كولدج لندن البريطانية إن هذه المورثة ترتبط بملايين حالات الإصابة بالإتش آي في ببلدان أفريقيا ما جنوب الصحراء. 

ووجدت الدراسة أن المورثة تؤثر على مستويات إفرازات كيماوية تدعى كيموكاين (chemokine) والتي تؤدي دورا في مساعدة الجسم على مقاومة الفيروسات، ويوجد صنف من هذه المورثة لدى 90 في المائة من الأفارقة. 

ويجهل أصل هذا الصنف من مورثة دارك، لكن ثمة اعتقاد يرى أنها تمخضت عن تطور جهاز المناعة ردا على تفشي الملاريا في مناطق بإفريقيا. 

وتبين للباحثين في المقابل أن الأشخاص الذين لديهم هذه المورثة يعيشون لمدة أطول -قد تناهز السنتين- بعد الإصابة بالإيدز مقارنة مع المصابين الآخرين. 

ولم يجر العلماء هذه الدراسة على عينة من المتطوعين من أبناء القارة الإفريقية وإنما استفادوا من معلومات عن مصابين بالإيدز أمريكيين من مختلف الطوائف والأعراق، وجمعت طيلة 25 سنة. 

وكان العلماء يفسرون الاختلافات في مدى انتشار الإيدز عبر مناطق العالم بعوامل إجتماعية وثقافية، لكنهم كانوا أيضا يشتبهون في العامل الوراثي بعدما لاحظوا انتشار الداء في مجموعات بشرية بعينها. 

ويقدر عدد المصابين بفيروس إتش آي في بإفريقيا بنحو 24 مليون ونصف المليون شخص، يموت منهم سنويا ما يربو على المليونين. 

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*القاهرة: علماء آثار يعيدون تجميع بقايا قارب فرعوني*

القاهرة: علماء آثار يعيدون تجميع بقايا قارب فرعوني





القارب الأول.. كانت عملية إعادة تجميعه صعبة للغاية​
القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- يعمل علماء الآثار على استكشاف وفحص مئات القطع والشظايا الخاصة بقارب خشبي فرعوني عثر عليها مدفونة في غرفة تحت الأرض بالقرب من أهرامات الجيزة، وذلك بهدف إعادة بناء القارب.

وقال خبراء في المصريات إن القارب، الذي يعود إلى 4500 سنة خلت، شبيه بقارب أزيل على شكل قطع من حفرة أخرى في العام 1954، وأعيد بناؤه بصعوبة بالغة.

وبدءاً من السبت، يسمح للسواح بمشاهدة صور للقارب من الداخل بواسطة كاميرا أدخلت إلى الغرفة عبر ثقب حفر في السقف المصنوع من الحجر الجيري، ويتم بث اللقطات عبر شاشة تلفزيونية في الموقع نفسه.

وقال مدير المجلس الأعلى للآثار، زاهي حواس: "يمكنك أن تتنسموا الماضي."

وسيبدأ الخبراء بإزالة القطع البالغ عددها 600 قطعة من الخشب في نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني المقبل، وفقاً لما صرح به البروفيسور ساكوجي يوشيموري، الأستاذ في جامعة واسيدا اليابانية، الذي يساعد في جهود الترميم، وفقاً للأسوشيتد برس.

ويعتبر اكتشاف القارب، قبل أكثر من 50 عاماً، على أيدي عمال كانوا يزيلون الرمال التي حملتها الرياح من الجانب الجنوبي للهرم الأكبر، أحد أهم الاكتشافات الأثرية على الهضبة.

ويعتبر القارب، البالغ طوله 142 قدماً، أحد أقدم القوارب الباقية من الآثار الفرعونية.

واستخدم الفراعنة في صناعة القارب أشجار الأرز اللبنانية والأكاسيا المصرية.

وأوضح الخبير في المصريات بجامعة ييل، جون دارنل، إن الأبحاث الجديدة على القارب الثاني يمكن أن تسد بعض الفجوات والثغرات بشأن أهمية القوارب وتساعد على تحديد ما إذا كانت قد عبرت نهر النيل أم أنها كانت ذات أهمية روحية فقط.

والذين يقولون إنها لامست مياه النهر، يرجعون السبب وراء رأيهم إلى آثار حبل على خشب القارب، وأنه ترك أثراً جراء تعرضه للبلل بمياه نهر النيل ومن ثم تقلصه وجفافه.

غير أن حواس يعتقد أن هذين القاربين لهما أهمية رمزية فقط، وأنهما لم يعبرا مياه النيل، ولم يستخدما في جلب بقايا الفرعون خوفو من العاصمة القديمة ممفيس لدفنها في الهرم الأكبر.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*للمستهلكين والكبار.. تمارين لإطالة الحياة!*

للمستهلكين والكبار.. تمارين لإطالة الحياة!




أتلانتا، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- يقترب متوسط عمر الفرد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من 80 سنة، وفقاً للمعهد القومي للأعمار.

وكشف تقرير أن نسبة متوسط الأعمار لدى الأمريكيين تخطت معدلاتها السابقة، ودخلت مرحلة جديدة، بحيث بات يُحسب لطفل مولود عام 2003 متوسط عمر يصل إلى 77.6 سنة، أي بزيادة قدرها ثلاثة شهور عما كان يحسب لطفل مولود عام 2002.

ويشير التقرير إلى أن متوسط الأعمار لدى الأمريكيين ظل يسجل ارتفاعاً في مستوياته، دون توقف، منذ العام 1990، حتى بلغ، عام 2003، معدل 74.8 سنة للرجال، و80.1 للنساء.

غير أن الباحثين يقولون الآن أن التمارين يمكن أن تساعد على وصول الفرد إلى عمر 90 سنة، وربما 100.

وأظهرت دراسات نشرت مؤخراً أن النشاط الرياضي المكثف، مثل الركض، يمكن أن يعزز عمر الإنسان ويضيف ما بين 10 إلى 12 سنة على الأقل لعمره.

ولكن ماذا تفعل إذا لم تتمكن من ممارسة الرياضة في الأندية المتخصصة؟

إليك بعض الخطوات التي يمكنها أن تساعدك في الوصول إلى اللياقة المطلوبة، بحسب نصائح الدكتور سنجايا غوبتا، كبير المراسلين الطبيين في CNN.

أولاً: لا تجلس مطولاً على الأريكة، فأسهل طريقة لحرق السعرات هي بالقفز بواسطة الحبل أمام التلفزيون في الليل، ذلك أن القفز بالحبل يحقق نتائج أكثر من رائعة.

ثانياً: استخدم ألعاب الأطفال، ولكن ليس للعب بها، وإنما كأثقال لرفعها ونترها، وهي عملية تساعد على حرق الدهون والسعرات الحرارية وبناء العضلات.

ثالثاً: استخدام السلالم، يعتبر صعود ونزول السلالم في منزلك أو البناية التي تقطن فيها، من أسهل الوسائل لرفع معدل دقات القلب وتحسينها، وكذلك من التمارين المهمة للرجلين.

بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن التمارين المنتظمة يمكن أن تساعد على خفض معدلات السكري عند من يعانون من الدرجة الثانية من هذا المرض، إلى جانب أنها تعمل على تقوية العظام والقلب وتقلل مخاطر الإصابة بالهبوط أو حالات الفشل والكسور في مثل هذا العمر.

وحتى إذا لم يستطع المرء أن يركض أو يقود دراجته في المناطق الجبلية، فإن زيادة مدة المشي نحو نصف ساعة يومياً، ستعمل على تحقيق نتائج إيجابية.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 يوليو 2008)

*هيئة الأغذية الأمريكية: كلوا المزيد من الطماطم فهي آمنة*

هيئة الأغذية الأمريكية: كلوا المزيد من الطماطم فهي آمنة




(CNN)-- أعلنت إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية الخميس، أنّ الطماطم الأمريكية آمنة وصالحة للاستهلاك البشري، منهية بذلك جدلا بشأن احتمال نقلها لبكتيريا سامة تسببت في إصابة نحو ألف شخص بالمرض.

وقالت الإدارة في بيان إنّ الطماطم لا تحتوي على أي نوع من السالمونيلا التي انتشرت بشكل مكثف في الأسابيع الأخيرة في عدة ولايات أمريكية.

وأوضحت الإدارة أنّها رفعت الحظر على هذه المادة وألغت تحذيرها السابق بشأنها، غير أنّها أصدرت في الوقت نفسه، تحذيرا بشأن عدد من التوابل والمواد المكسيكية.

وقالت الإدارة إنّ فلفل "سيرانو" ومادة "جالابينو" يمكنهما أن تسببا في مشاكل صحية لدى كبار السنّ والأشخاص الذين يعانون من قصور في النظام المناعي.

ومع أنّ البيان كان واضحا في استبعاد الطماطم من أن تكون مصدرا للبكتيريا، إلا أنّ مصدرها مازال مجهولا.

ولفتت الإدارة أنظار المستهلكين إلى أنّ "البعد الوبائي للبكتيريا في تضاؤل."

وسبق للإدارة أن أبلغت المزارعين ووسطاء منتجاتهم، بأنّ مفتشيها سيبدؤون، في تنفيذ عمليات تفتيش تستهدف الشحنات القادمة من المكسيك لفحص التوابل والمواد التي تستخدم في إعداد الأكلات المكسيكية.

ومن تلك المواد التي خضعت لفحوصات وتفتيش نبتة السيلانترو وفلفل الجالابينو وفلفل سيرانو والبصل الأخضر والثوم.

ورغم أنّ مصدر بؤرة البكتيريا النادرة، التي يطلق عليها اسم سالمونيلا سانتباول، مازال مجهولا، إلا أنها كانت السبب في إصابة نحو ألف شخص بها، فضلا عن خسارة عن 450 مليون دولار في ميدان إنتاج الطماطم.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: وكالة الدواء الأمريكية تحذر من مضادات حيوية*

ميرســــــــى.........


اوى يا نونو على المعلومات الجادة جدا وربنا يجعلك تمتعينا كدة على طول وتكونى كنز معرفة لينا


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*

ايه الحلاوة ديه انا افتكرت نفس يدخلت موسةعة وكيبديا مش موضوع لنونو جيرل بجد ربنا يبركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: وكالة الدواء الأمريكية تحذر من مضادات حيوية*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> ميرســــــــى.........
> 
> 
> اوى يا نونو على المعلومات الجادة جدا وربنا يجعلك تمتعينا كدة على طول وتكونى كنز معرفة لينا



ميرسى ليك او ليكى على الكلام الحلو دة:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ايه الحلاوة ديه انا افتكرت نفس يدخلت موسةعة وكيبديا مش موضوع لنونو جيرل بجد ربنا يبركك



ههههههههههههههههههههه
اعتبرها موسوعة نونوبيديا:t30:
حلو كدة؟؟!!!
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياكينج على انك نورت عامة الشعب اللى زيى بمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*زجاج سيارات يوفر رؤية أفضل بالليل وفي الضباب*

زجاج سيارات يوفر رؤية أفضل بالليل وفي الضباب




(CNN)--يعمل باحثون في شركة جنرال موتورز لصناعة السيارات على تطوير زجاج أمامي يستعين بالليزر ومستشعرات الأشعة تحت الحمراء وكاميرا، لجعل رؤية الطريق أسهل للسائقين ضعاف النظر.

وقالت أسوشيتد برس إنّ التقنية الجديدة من شأنها أن تساعد كبار السنّ على التمتّع برؤية أوضح للطريق.

ورغم أنّ الفكرة مازالت في مراحلها التجريبية، إلا أنه من المتوقع أن تصبح التكنولوجيا أكثر الإضافات التقنية في السيارات نجاحا حتى الآن.

والفكرة تجارية بالأساس حيث أنّ جنرال موتورز تستهدف الشريحة العمرية التي تتجاوز حاجز 65 عاما، والتي سيتضاعف حجمها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في غضون العقدين المقبلين.

وينبغي التوضيح أنّ هذا الزجاج لن يحسّن قدرة هؤلاء على النظر ولكنه سيجعل من الأشياء التي من الصعب عليهم ملاحظتها، ماثلة أمامهم بخطوط واضحة وعلامات دقيقة.

في نفس الوقت، لنم تسمح التكنولوجيا للشيوخ بالحرث وسط الأشجار، ولكنها قادرة على "رسم" خطوط بعض الأشياء التي هي أصلا في مجالهم النظري.

ومثالا على ذلك، أثناء القيادة في الضباب، يعكس الليزر خطا أزرق على الزجاج يظهر إطار الطريق عبر خطّ السير الذي ينبغي على السائق أن لا ينحني عنه.

وفي حال استكشاف الأشعة حيوانا أو إنسانا في "مرمى" السائق أثناء الليل، فإنّ شكله يظهر على الزجاج لتحديد موقعه.

وهذا ممكن بفضل طلاء الزجاج الشفاف الذي يضيء عند اصطدامه بضوء فوق بنفسجي.

وبطبيعة الحال فإنّ الأمر أكثر تعقيدا، حيث على المستشعرات أن تحدد موقع السيارة بالنسبة إلى الطريق، في الوقت الذي تتعقب فيه التجهيزات الأخرى رأس السائق وحركة عينيه للتأكد من أنّ الصورة لن تكون "بعيدة عن المرمى."

والتكنولوجيا الحديثة موجهة بصفة خاصة لكبار السنّ الذين يعانون من مشاكل النظر بنسب تفوق بقية الشرائح العمرية.

ووفق أرقام رسمية فإنّ 12.5 بالمائة من الأشخاص الذين تفوق أعمارهم 65 عاما، يعانون من مشاكل في النظر، كما من المتوقع أن تبلغ النسبة 20 بالمائة بحلول 2030 أي أكثر من 71 مليون شخص.

ومن جهتها، أعلنت "كرايسلر" أنّها بصدد العمل على تطوير زجاج يعمل بنفس الأسلوب، من دون أن تكشف عن التفاصيل.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*احذر: "الموبايل" قد يحمل لك "رسالة" تنقلك للعالم الآخر*

احذر: "الموبايل" قد يحمل لك "رسالة" تنقلك للعالم الآخر




(CNN)-- رغم ما حققته الثورة الجديدة في عالم الاتصالات للبشرية، فإن الجدل حول سلامة استخدام "الموبايل"، ربما سيتزايد خلال الفترة المقبلة، خاصة بعدما ظهرت مخاطر جديدة تهدد أرواح مستخدمي المحمول، بل وتسببت بالفعل في قتل عدد منهم.

وقد شهد يوليو/ تموز الجاري مقتل أربعة أشخاص في روسيا، بعدما تعرضوا لصواعق، ضربتهم أثناء رنين هواتفهم المحمولة، في حادثين منفصلين، مما أثار المخاوف من أن يكون الموبايل مصدر تهديد لمستخدميه، بقدر ما هو مصدر لراحتهم.

وبحسب السلطات الروسية، فقد وقع الحادث الأول في مدينة "سيزران" حيث قتلت صاعقة شاباً كان يتحدث عنها خلال اتصال هاتفي مستخدماً الموبايل، بينما قُتل ثلاثة أشخاص في حادث مماثل، بمدينة "نيفتيكامسك."

وفي أعقاب الحادثين جدد عدد من الخبراء تحذيراتهم من استعمال الهاتف النقال أثناء العواصف الرعدية، وخاصة عند فتحه أو إغلاقه، حيث يكون الهاتف في تلك اللحظة هدفاً للصواعق.

وينصح الخبراء مستخدمي الموبايل بأنه إذا فاجأتك العاصفة الرعدية حينما تتكلم بالهاتف النقال، فعليك أن تطرحه جانباً بدون إغلاقه.

وذكرت وكالة "نوفوستي" الروسية للأنباء، في تقرير لها حول حادث "سيزران"، الذي وقع في الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري، أنه كان من المفترض أن يتواجد ساشا (19 عاماً) في منزله في ذلك اليوم، إلا أن صديقه ديما طلب منه أن يوصله بسيارته إلى منزله.

ونقلت عن ديما قوله إنهما فوجئا بصاعقة رعدية لدى وصولهما إلى البيت الذي يسكنه، ثم رن جرس الهاتف النقال الذي كان يحمله ساشا، فقال ساشا لمحدثه مازحاً إنه موجود في بؤرة إعصار رهيب، وبعد انتهاء المكالمة، تلقى ديما ضربة قوية في رأسه فسقط مغشياً عليه.

وأضاف الشاب الروسي، وفقاً للوكالة، أنه بقي على حاله لمدة 15 دقيقة، وعندما أفاق من الغيبوبة وجد صديقه ساشا مستلقياً على الأرض، ويوحي مظهره بأنه فارق الحياة، وبعد أن نجح في نقله إلى المستشفى أبلغه الأطباء إن "إنقاذ المرء الذي أصابته صاعقة رعدية في قلبه أمر مستحيل."

أما والدة الشاب القتيل فقد تخلصت من الموبايل الذي تسبب بمقتله، قائلة إنه "تم دفن الهاتف الذي قتل ابني في نفس المقبرة، ولكن بعيداً عن قبر ساشا"، في إشارة إلى تخوفها من أن يكون سبباً لجلب المزيد من المتاعب لابنها في قبره.

وفي السادس عشر من الشهر نفسه، تسبب الهاتف النقال في وفاة ثلاثة أشخاص في مدينة "نيفتيكامسك"، حيث ذكرت المصادر الروسية أن شابة تُدعى مارينا صادقوفا (26 عاماً) كانت موجودة في شاطئ أحد الأنهار، حينما تلبدت السماء بالغيوم السوداء.

وأضافت المصادر أن صاعقة رعدية ضربت الفتاة عندما رن جرس الموبايل الخاص بها، كما قتلت الصاعقة ذاتها شابين كانا متواجدين بالقرب منها، فضلاً عن أنها خلفت ستة مصابين آخرين.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*خزان وقود سيارة غير قابل للانفجار*

خزان وقود سيارة غير قابل للانفجار




طهران: تمكن إيراني من اختراع خزان وقود سيارة غير قابل للانفجار ويقلل من معدلات تلوث البيئة وذلك بالتعاون مع جامعة "مالك الاشتر" الصناعية.

وقال المخترع علي رضا هنرفر: "إن هذا الاختراع يعمل على وصول نسبة تبخر الوقود إلى الصفر وبالتالي هبوط نسبة تلوث البيئة وانخفاض خطر اندلاع الحرائق".

وتابع قائلاً: "إن هذا المخزن يمكن نصبه على كل السيارات وحتى السفن الناقلة للنفط، وبإمكانه أن يحول دون نشوب الكثير من الأخطار"، مشيراً إلى أن هذا الخزان يقاوم لمدة خمس دقائق في درجات حرارة تصل إلى 1500 درجة مئوية، في حين أن خزانات الوقود الأخرى تنفجر بسبب أقل شرارة".

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*وسادة تضئ عند إيقاظك*

وسادة تضئ عند إيقاظك




دبلن : ابتكر باحث ايرلندي وسادة تكنولوجية تدعى "Glo Pillow" ناعمة الملمس قادرة على الإيقاظ بطريقة ناعمة.

وتحتوي الوسادة على نظام الصمام الثنائي المشع للضوء "ليد" لترك وسادة الرأس طرية ومريحة،على مستوى آلية الإيقاظ، فهي مشابهة لتلك التي تستعملها منبهات الساعات التقليدية، إذ قبل أربعين دقيقة من وقت الاستيقاظ المختار تضاء هذه الوسادة ويشتد المقدار النسبي للضوء تدريجياً مع مرور الدقائق.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*روبوت يستقبل ضيوف أولمبياد بكين*

روبوت يستقبل ضيوف أولمبياد بكين




بكين: طورت الصين روبوتا يدعى "فويا"،مصمم خصيصا لاستقبال ضيوف الأولمبياد في مطار بكين الدولي الجديد.

وأكد الخبراء أن الروبوت هو واحد من الوجوه الإلكترونية المعبرة عن "رموز الصداقة"،التي وضعت لتسلية الجمهور والقادمين إلى الصين، عشية افتتاح الألعاب الأولمبية.

ويمكن لهذا الروبوت أن يتحدث بأكثر من مائة عبارة باللغتين الصينية والإنجليزية، ويمكنه أيضاً توجيه تحية مختصرة ولطيفة باثنتي عشرة لغة أخرى.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يوليو 2008)

*كسوف للشمس وخسوف للقمر أغسطس القادم*

كسوف للشمس وخسوف للقمر أغسطس القادم  




القاهرة: أعلن الدكتور صلاح محمد محمود رئيس المعهد القومى للبحوث الفلكية والجيوفيزيقية أن الظواهر الفلكية الأبرز خلال شهر أغسطس ستكون كسوفا كليا للشمس لايرى فى مصر وخسوفا جزئيا للقمر يرى فى مصر.

وأضاف صلاح محمود أن الكسوف الكلى للشمس سيبدأ الجمعة الموافق الأول من شهر أغسطس القادم فى الساعة العاشرة والدقيقة الرابعة صباحا وينتهى فى الساعة الثانية والدقيقة 38 ظهرا بالتوقيت العالمى.

وأوضح أن الكسوف الكلى للشمس سيرى فى المنطقة القطبية الشمالية وأوربا ما عدا أقصى الأجزاء الجنوبية وآسيا ما عدا أقصى الجنوب الغربى والأجزاء الشرقية، مشيرا أن سكان كوكب الأرض سيشاهدون 16 اغسطس القادم خسوفا جزئيا للقمر يتم رصده فى مصر و مناطق غرب آسيا وشرق أوربا وإفريقيا والقارة القطبية الجنوبية.


----------



## النهيسى (29 يوليو 2008)

جميله موضوعاتك وتعبت فى جمعها كمل معنا ها ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



النهيسى قال:


> جميله موضوعاتك وتعبت فى جمعها كمل معنا ها ربنا يباركك



ميرسى بجد
انا اللى يبسطنى انها تعجبكم
ميرسى على الرد كمان مرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*عقار جديد ضد مرض الزهايمر*

عقار جديد ضد مرض الزهايمر




طور علماء بريطانيون عقار جديد ربما يحد من تفاقم مرض الزهايمر. 

وقد أظهرت التجارب التي أجريت على 321 مريضاً تغيراً في معدل التدهور العقلي بنسبة 81 في المئة مقارنة باولئك الذين لم يتعاطوا العقار. 

وقال الباحثون في جامعة ابردين إن العقار يستهدف بروتين محدداً في الدماغ. 

وابدى خبراء في مرض الزهايمر تفاؤلاً حول النتائج التي تم التوصل إليها، لكنهم قالوا إن هناك حاجة للمزيد من التجارب. 

وقال البروفسير كلاود ويشيك خلال مؤتمر دولي حول الزهايمر إن العقار الجديد ربما يطرح في الاسواق عام 2012. 

وسيتعاطى المرضى الذين يعانون من الزهايمر الخفيف أو المتوسط ما بين 30 إلى 100 مليجرام من العقار. 

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*Fda: الهالبينو المكسيكي وراء انتشار السالمونيلا*

FDA: الهالبينو المكسيكي وراء انتشار السالمونيلا




واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- حصرت دائرة الدواء والغذاء الأمريكي دائرة الاتهام في أسباب انتشار بكتيريا بالسالمونيلا، في الفلفل الحار "هالبينو" المزروع في المكسيك وفلفل "سيرانو"، التي تسمم بها أكثر من 1200 أمريكي منذ إبريل/نيسان الماضي.

ووصف الحكومة المكسيكية المنشور التحذير الأمريكي بأنه "سابق لأوانه."

وحذرت الدائرة المستهلكين من استخدام الهالبينو غير المطبوخ، من إنتاج المكسيك، وتفادي أي أطعمة يدخل هذا النوع من الفلفل الحار في تحضيرها. 

 وكانت دائرة الدواء والغذاء الأمريكية قد أعلنت الثلاثاء عن "انفراجة هامة" في التحقيقات التي تجريها لتحديد أسباب انتشار السالمونيلا، إثر العثور على آثار من تلك البكتيريا في فلفل "الهالبينو" الحار من المكسيك، وذلك بعد أقل من أسبوع من رفع الحظر عن استهلاك الطماطم بسبب حالات تسمم في أكثر من 40 ولاية.

وبادرت الدائرة الفيدارلية لإصدار تحذيرات لحظر استهلاك "الهالبينو" الطازح أو المنتجات التي يدخل في صناعتها هذا النوع من الفلفل الحار.

وقد يمثل الكشف مفتاحاً لمصدر انتشار حالات التسمم ببكتيريا "سالمونيلا سينتبول" Salmonellah Saintpaul، التي أصيب بها أكثر من 1220 شخص في 42 ولاية أمريكية، وفق مراكز السيطرة  على الأمراض والوقاية الأمريكية.

وقال روبرت توكس، من مراكز السيطرة على الأمراض والوقاية: "جاءت نتائج فحوصات على فلفل الهالبينو إيجابية ومطابقة لسلالة جينية من Saintpaul."

ووصف الكشف بأنه "انفراجة هامة"، ستقود لتحديد مصدر حالات التسمم بالسالمونيلا.

وقالت السلطات الامريكية إن الفلفل الحار الملوث، الذي عثر عليه في مركز توزيع بتكساس، من إنتاج المكسيك إلا أن ذلك لا يحدد مصدر البكتيريا.

وأكدت الدائرة الجمعة أن المركز المعني ليس مصدر التلوث، مشيرة إلى المزيد من دراسات تقفي الأثر قادت إلى المكسيك، وأن الفلفل الحار، الذي تمت زراعته في الولايات المتحدة لا صلة له بانتشار السالمونيلا.

وأوضح توكس قائلاً:"هذا لا يعني أن الفلفل تلوث في المكسيك.. لا ننظر فقط في مصدر التلويث فحسب، بل في اسباب انتشاره كذلك."

وجاء الكشف الجديد مع إعلان إدارة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية الخميس، أنّ الطماطم الأمريكية آمنة وصالحة للاستهلاك البشري، منهية بذلك جدلا بشأن احتمال نقلها لبكتيريا سامة تسببت في إصابة نحو ألف شخص بالمرض.

وقالت الإدارة في بيان إنّ الطماطم لا تحتوي على أي نوع من السالمونيلا التي انتشرت بشكل مكثف في الأسابيع الأخيرة في عدة ولايات أمريكية.

وأوضحت الإدارة أنّها رفعت الحظر على هذه المادة وألغت تحذيرها السابق بشأنها، غير أنّها أصدرت في الوقت نفسه، تحذيرا بشأن عدد من التوابل والمواد المكسيكية.

ومع أنّ البيان كان واضحا في استبعاد الطماطم من أن تكون مصدرا للبكتيريا، إلا أنّ مصدرها مازال مجهولا.

ولفتت الإدارة أنظار المستهلكين إلى أنّ "البعد الوبائي للبكتيريا في تضاؤل."

وسبق للإدارة أن أبلغت المزارعين ووسطاء منتجاتهم، بأنّ مفتشيها سيبدؤون، في تنفيذ عمليات تفتيش تستهدف الشحنات القادمة من المكسيك لفحص التوابل والمواد التي تستخدم في إعداد الأكلات المكسيكية.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*ولادة أربعة دببة من حيوان الباندا العملاقة المهددة بالانقراض*

ولادة أربعة دببة من حيوان الباندا العملاقة المهددة بالانقراض




بكين، الصين (CNN) -- ولدت أربعة من دببة الباندا العملاقة في أحد مراكز الرعاية في الصين، خلال 14 ساعة فصلت بينها، في حدث نادر للباحثين الذين يعملون على حماية هذا الحيوان من الانقراض.

ونقلت تقارير إعلامية أن الولادات الأربعة المنفصلة جرت مساء السبت وفجر الأحد في قاعدة مركز "شينغدو" لتربية الباندا العملاقة في إقليم "سيشوان" جنوب غربي الصين، الذي شهد زلزالاً مدمراً في مايو/أيار الماضي قضى على أكثر من 70 ألف شخص.

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الصينية الرسمية "شينخوا" أن أول توأم من الحيوان النادر وضعته الباندا العملاقة "كيوان" أو "الحظ الساحر" البالغة تسعة أعوام مساء السبت.

وفي وقت متأخر من مساء السبت وضعت "شينغغونغ" أو "نجاح" البالغة ثمانية أعوام، مولود باندا، لتتبعها الباندا "زوزو" أو "لؤلؤة" البالغة أيضاً ثمانية أعوام بوضع باندا صباح اليوم التالي.

ُيذكر أن هناك أقل من 1600 دببة من حيوان الباندا العملاقة تعيش في البراري على طول حافة هضبة التيبت.

كما تتميز تلك الحيوانات بمعدل خصوبة متدني، بسبب خمولها الجنسي عامة، وطبيعة حمل إناثها.

على أن تلك المعدلات تصبح في الأسر شبه معدومة، لذلك يلجأ القيمون على حدائق الحيوانات إلى تلقيح إناث تلك الفصيلة اصطناعيا.

وعبر السنوات الماضية لجأ مركز "شينغدو" أكبر محمية طبيعية في العالم الذي يؤمن بيئة آمنة للباندا، إلى إجراءات غير عادية لرفع أعدادها في الأسر قبل إطلاقها في البراري الطبيعية.

ومن تلك الإجراءات عرض أفلام فيديو تظهر الباندا وهي تتناسل لتحفيز ذكورها، خاصة وأن أنثى هذا الحيوان تكوّن بويضة مرة في العام وإن لجأ الباحثون إلى عملية التلقيح الاصطناعي.

والعام الماضي ولد 12 توأما من حيوان الباندا في الأسر في الصين، وهو أعلى رقم لولادات منذ اعتماد برنامج التلقيح الاصطناعي قبل أكثر من أربعة عقود.

المصدر : CNN العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*برانسون يكشف عن مركبة لسياحة الفضاء*

برانسون يكشف عن مركبة لسياحة الفضاء






برانسون وروتان في الطائرة الناقلة للسفن الفضائية​

كشف الثري المغامر البريطاني السير ريتشارد برانسون في الولايات المتحدة عن طائرة جديدة ستعمل على اطلاق مراكب فضائية تأخذ السياح الى الفضاء. 

وستكون الطائرة التي بمقدورها التحليق على علو مرتفع بمثابة المركبة الام التي تنفصل عنها المراكب الفضائية وعلى متنها طاقم من اثنين وستة سياح. 

وقد دفع حوالي 250 اشخاص 200 ألف دولار لكل واحد ليكونوا من بين أوائل سياح الفضاء. 

ويتوقع السير برانسون مالك شركة فيرجين ان تنطلق اول رحلة سياحية الى الفضاء في غضون 18 شهرا. 

وتجمع حشد من المهندسين والمسؤولين والمهتمين في مرآب بصحراء موجافي بكاليفورنيا لمشاهدة "الفارس الابيض 2"، الملقب أيضا بـ "إيف" تيمنا بوالدة برانسون. 

وقد تعاقدت فيرجن غالاكتيك مع المهندس المبدع بورت روتان لتصميم الفارس الابيض في كاليفورنيا. لكن تبقى هناك عقبات ينبغي تذليلها قبل ان يستطيع السياح الاستمتاع بالفضاء الخارجي. 

فيتحتم على الطائرة الجديدة الخضوع لاختبارات مكثفة ابتداء من الخريف المقبل. 

وعندما يبلغ الفارس الابيض الارتفاع المبتغى، وهو 15240 مترا، ستنفصل عنه مركبة الفضاء وتنطلق باستخدام محركها الخاص لترتفع حوالي 100 كيلومترا عن سطح الارض. 

وقد اتم المهندسون الذين يعملون على مركبة الفضاء صناعة 70 بالمئة منها، حسب ما اعلنت فيرجن غالاكتيك. 

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*ابتكار أزياء خفيفة تقاوم الرصاص*

ابتكار أزياء خفيفة تقاوم الرصاص




لندن: تمكن المصمم الشهير الكولومبي ميجيل كاباليرو من تحقيق حلم أثرياء بريطانيا والسياسيين ومشاهير عالم الفن الخائفين من التعرض لإطلاق النار، فقد أصبح بإمكانهم ارتداء أحدث خطوط الموضة من الأزياء المضادة للرصاص، دون لفت الأنظار، بفضل مجموعة فاخرة وثمينة من تصميماته التي أطلقها في متاجر "هارودز" الشهيرة وسط العاصمة البريطانية لندن.

وتعتبر المجموعة الخاصة البعيدة كل البعد عن السترات الواقية الضخمة الواضحة للعيان، هي الأولى التي تطلق لمصمم معروف في العالم.

وتتوزع المجموعة على المعاطف الطويلة الواقية من رذاذ المطر والسترات والقمصان، كما تتيح المجموعة للزبائن فرصة الاختيار بين ثلاثة مستويات من الوقاية ضد الرصاص، فالقميص القطني البالغ ثمنه 7500 دولار أميركي يمكنه حماية مرتديه من رصاصات صادرة عن مسدس من طراز 9 ملليمترات، فيما يوجد قميص آخر بكلفة 9800 دولار يحمي مرتديه من الأسلحة الأوتوماتيكية.

ومن بين تصاميمه سترة جلدية مضادة للرصاص تبدو كأي سترة عادية، ولا يتعدى وزنها 1،2 كيلوجرام.

يذكر أن المصمم الكولومبي بدأ بصنع الأزياء الأمنية الغالية قبل 16 عاما خلال دراسته في جامعة "لوس أنديس" في بوجوتا حيث كان رفاقه، ومعظمهم أولاد السياسيين، يرتدون سترات واقية من الرصاص، ثقيلة وظاهرة للعيان.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*هواتف محمولة من الذرة الصفراء*

هواتف محمولة من الذرة الصفراء




نيودلهي: تعكف الشركات العالمية المنتجة للهواتف المحمولة على تطوير موديلات جديدة من الهواتف تصنع من المواد النقية "ايكولوجيا" مثل الذرة الصفراء وتعتبر هذه المشاريع مربحة اقتصادية.

وذكرت صحيفة "Economic Times" الهندية أن شركة "Samsung" أعلنت في معرض تكنولوجيات المعلومات والاتصالات العالمي في سول عن تطويرها نموذجين أيكولوجيين للمحمول هما "W510" و"F268"، ويعتبر نموذج "W510" أول محمول تصنع هذه الشركة هيكله من "بيوبلاستيك" وهي المادة اللدنة ذات المنشأ الطبيعي المصنوعة من الذرة الصفراء.

ولا يحوي هذا الهاتف معادن ثقيلة مثل الرصاص والزئبق والكادميوم التي عادة ما تستخدم في صنع الجوالات.

وانبسط الاتجاه إلى إنتاج السلع النقية ايكولوجيا على شركة "Nokia" التي تخطط لإنتاج نحو 40 نموذجا جديدا للهواتف المحمولة المصنوعة من المواد البيولوجية القابلة للتفسخ التي تسهل إعادة تصنيعها.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*ابتكار أول ترانزستور ورقي*

ابتكار أول ترانزستور ورقي




لشبونة : طور باحثون برتغاليون نوعاً من الترانزيستور مصنوعا من الفيبر "الألياف"السيلولوزية للورق محافظاً بين الطبقات أو الطيات ومواد عازلة.

وصنع باحثو مركز جامعة نوا في لشبونة، أول ترانزيستور استخدم فيه الورق عازلاً بين الطيات أو الطبقات، وقد بادر الباحثون لوضع ورقة بدل طبقة "بطانة" وي الكتريك "العازلة" في الترانزيستورات العادية، فصنعوا الجهاز في طرفي الورقة وهكذا يعمل الورق عازلاً وكذلك بطانة في آن واحد.

وبوسع هذا الجهاز الالكتروني الجديد أن ينافس بقوة الترانزيستورات ذات الورقة الرقيقة مع بطاناتها الزجاحية ومالها من بلورات سيليسيومية.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*دراسة علمية: أزواج المدخنين مهددون بالتعرض لجلطة*

دراسة علمية: أزواج المدخنين مهددون بالتعرض لجلطة




قال باحثون من جامعة هارفارد إن المتزوجين من مدخنات أو العكس هم أكثر عرضة للإصابة بجلطة حتى لو لم يكونوا أنفسهم مدخنين. 

ودرس فريق البحث من جامعة هارفارد السجلات الطبية لأكثر من 16 ألف حالة. 

وخلصت مجلة "الطب الوقائي" الأمريكية إلى أن خطر التعرض لجلطة يرتفع بنسبة 72 في المائة بالنسبة إلى بعض غير المدخنين. 

ويُشار إلى أن خطر تعرض المدخنين لجلطة أمر معروف لكن الدراسات التي حاولت دراسة احتمالات إصابة المدخنين اللاإراديين، أي الذين يضطرون إلى استنشاق الدخان الذي ينفثه المدخنون الجالسون أو الواقفون إلى جانبهم، بجلطة لا تزال قليلة. 

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*بودرة لحام مصرية من مخلفات المصانع*

بودرة لحام مصرية من مخلفات المصانع




القاهرة : نجح فريق بحثي بمركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات بمصر في التوصل لتكنولوجيا جديدة لمعالجة بعض مخلفات المصانع وإعادة استخدامها كبديل لبودرة اللحام الأصلية التي يتم استيرادها من الخارج.

ويؤكد الدكتور محمود إبراهيم نصر رئيس المركز أن هذا البحث يتم في إطار التعاون بين المركز وأكاديمية البحث العلمي لتدوير المخلفات الناتجة عن عملية البودرة التي تم التوصل إليها.

وبدأت تجربة هذه البودرة علي المستوي الصناعي في العديد من الشركات وأكدت نتائج التطبيق جودتها الكبيرة مقارنة بالبودرة المستوردة.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*التمارين الرياضية تحمي المخ*

التمارين الرياضية تحمي المخ




قالت دراسة حديثة ان المصابين بمرض الزهايمر في مراحله المبكرة الذين يتمتعون بلياقة بدنية افضل تكون مناطق المخ لديهم أكثر مقاومة للمرض من غيرهم. 

وأشارت الدراسة، التي عرضت في المؤتمر الدولي للزهايمر في شيكاجو، إلى ان اللياقة والتمرينات تعمل على ابطاء التغيرات المرتبطة بالعمر في المخ بين الاشخاص الاصحاء. 

وقال الدكتور سام جندي رئيس مجلس الاستشارات الطبية والعلمية في اتحاد الزهايمر "إن هذه الدراسة تحمل رسالة مفادها انه اذا كنت مصابا بمرض الزهايمر فليس من المتأخر جدا ان تصبح لائق بدنيا". 

وتمت هذه الدراسة في المركز الطبي لجامعة كانساس في كانساس سيتي حيث تم بحث العلاقة بين اللياقة وحجم المخ لدى 56 بالغا بصحة جيدة و 60 بالغا مصابين بالمرض في مراحله المبكرة. 

وانتهت الدراسة إلى ان الاشخاص في المراحل المبكرة للزهايمر واللائقين بدنيا تكون لديهم مناطق بالمخ مهمة للذاكرة اكبر حجما مقارنة بالمصابين الاقل لياقة. 

وكانت دراسة أسترالية قد أشارت في وقت سابق إلى ان المصابين بخرف الشيخوخة الذين شاركوا في برنامج تمرينات لمدة 12 شهرا قل سقوطهم على الارض وتحسنت حياتهم.

المصدر : BBC العربية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*كلب ألماني يحفظ 200 كلمة*

كلب ألماني يحفظ 200 كلمة




برلين: نجح فريق من علماء اللغة في ألمانيا في تحفيظ كلب يُدعي "ريكو" 200 كلمة فيما يُعد خطوة مهمة في حياة هذا الحيوان تجعله شبيهاً بالشمبانزي الذي خضع للنوع نفسه من الدروس.

وتعرف ريكو الذي ولد في عام 1994 علي 80 لعبة من لعب الأطفال بأسمائها وكان يبلغ من العمر عشرة أشهر.

وحفظ الكلب ريكو عشر كلمات مثله مثل الطفل الذي يتم تلقينه بعض الكلمات حتي يصل مجموع الكلمات إلي 50 ألف كلمة في نهاية العام الدراسي.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*الطفرة الوراثية وراء ظهور الجياد البيضاء*

الطفرة الوراثية وراء ظهور الجياد البيضاء




استوكهولم: أكد باحثون سويديون من جامعة ابسالا السويدية بعد دراسة على الجياد أن الطفرة الوراثية هي السبب وراء ظهور بعض الجياد البيضاء بما فى ذلك خيول ليبتسانر الشهيرة.

وأشارت الدراسة التى نشرت فى موقع مجلة "نيتشر جينيتكس" الإلكتروني أنه بينما يولد الحصان الرمادى أسود اللون أو بني أو باللون الكستنائي فإن عملية اكتساب اللون الأبيض تبدأ من العام الأول لمولد الحصان وتصبح الجياد بيضاء تماما بشكل طبيعي عندما يتراوح عمرها مابين ست إلى ثماني سنوات حتى على الرغم من أن الجلد يظل محتفظا بمادة الخضاب, وهى المادة الملونة فى أنسجة وخلايا الحيوانات أو النباتات.

الا أن معظم الجياد البيضاء تحمل تلك الطفرة المسيطرة التى تجعل لونها يتحول إلى الرمادي مع التقدم في السن.

وأوضح الباحثون أن هذه العملية تشبه المشيب لدى الإنسان ولكنها تتم بسرعة كبيرة فى الجياد.

وأكد البروفسور لايف اندرسون من قسم الكيمياء الحيوية الطبية وعلم الأحياء المجهرى أن نحو حصان واحد من بين كل عشرة جياد يحمل الطفرة الوراثية للتحول الى اللون الرمادى مع تقدم السن.

وقال الباحثون أيضا إن الطفرة الوراثية تشير الى ميل للإصابة بالورم القتامينى الذي يمكن أن يؤدي الى سرطان الجلد، وهو كشف يمكن أن يسلط مزيدا من الضوء على كيفية ظهور الأورام عند الخيول.

ويعانى نحو 75 في المئة من الجياد الرمادية اللون التي يزيد عمرها على 15 عاما من ورم قتاميني حميد يتحول فى بعض الحالات إلى ورم خبيث.


المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*حيوان الفقمة يبحر بالاعتماد على النجوم السماوية*

حيوان الفقمة يبحر بالاعتماد على النجوم السماوية




كوبنهاجن: كشفت إحدى الدراسات في جامعة "جنوب الدنمارك" أن الفقمة لديها القدرة على التعرف على النجوم ومجموعات النجوم في القبة الفلكية، إذ تستطيع السفر والتنقل في البحر وتحديد الاماكن التي ستذهب اليها باستخدام مواقع النجوم.

وقام الخبراء بوضع فقمتين في حوض سباحة دائري قطره خمسة أمتار، وغطي الحوض بقبة فلكية مزودة بـ 6000 مصدر ضوئي ليحاكي سماء نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالي المرصعة بالنجوم. ووجد الباحثون أنهم لو اختاروا نجمة فردية باستخدام مؤشر الليزر، فإنهم يستطيعون تدريب الفقمتين على السباحة باتجاه النجمة ومن ثم مكافأتهم إذا قاموا بذلك بشكل صحيح.

وقام الباحثون بتغيير توجيه القبة السماوية بشكل عشوائي، ووجدوا أن الفقمتين قد استطاعتا السباحة باتجاه النجمة الصحيحة دون حتى أن يستعملوا مؤشر الليزر.

وهذه الدراسة تطرح وبشكل قوي أن هاتين الفقمتين لديهما قدرة طبيعية ومدهشة في التعرف على توزيع النجوم في ليلة صافية.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*كلبة تلد 14 جرواً في بريطانيا*

كلبة تلد 14 جرواً في بريطانيا




لندن: قال زوجان بريطانيان إنهما ذهلا عندما صارت كلبتهما، من نوع بول تيريي، تلد الجرو تلو الآخر إلي أن بلغ عددها 14 جرواً.

وقال مالكا الكلبة لشبكة "سكاي نيوز" البريطانية إن كلبتهما باتش ولدت جروها الأول عند الساعة 5:40 دقيقة من بعد ظهر الأحد وبعد مرور 8 ساعات كان لديها 14 جرواً 7 ذكور و7 إناث.

وقال كريس روجرز من مدينة ساوث ويجتون البريطانية" "كنا نعلم انها تلد جراءها لكننا لم نعلم عددها، فقد تضخم حجمها كثيراً فظننا انها حامل بـ8 جراء" .

وأشار خبراء إلى ان ولادة هذا العدد من الجراء أمر غير طبيعي لكنه حدث من قبل.

المصدر : شبكة محيط​


----------



## جيلان (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*

*معلومات رائعة حبيبتى
بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



جيلان قال:


> *معلومات رائعة حبيبتى
> بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك*



ميرسى ليكى انتى ياحبيبتى على تشجيعك الحلو دة:Love_Letter_Send:
اللى بيدل على شخصية بقلب كبير
يلا كفاية عليكى كدة عشاان كمان شوية هخليكى تشاركى فى الست دى امىىىىىى:t30:
هههههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

معلومات رائعة  نونو

شكرا​


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



amjad-ri قال:


> معلومات رائعة  نونو
> 
> شكرا​



ياهلا ياهلا 30:
نورت الموضوع 
يشرفنى انه عجبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (2 أغسطس 2008)

*جميل جميل جميل
انا حبطل اكتب موضوعات علميه بعد ما شفت موضوعك ده​*:t9::t9:


----------



## OKHOWA (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*

شكرا  اخي على  المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



yerigagarin قال:


> *جميل جميل جميل
> انا حبطل اكتب موضوعات علميه بعد ما شفت موضوعك ده​*:t9::t9:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على المجاملة
بس لو لاحظت كله منقول من وكالات أنباء يعنى أنا مش بتعب فى حاجة أو بشرح حاجة
لكن موضوع الدم بتاع حضرتك كان مشروح ومفيد
وتانتان وجاليفر كمان قصص رائعة ولسه مستنيين كمان مواضيع حلوة30:
شكرا جدا على الكلام الجميل اللى بيشجع دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الاكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر يوليو 2008*



OKHOWA قال:


> شكرا  اخي على  المعلومات القيمة



شكرا ليك انت على الرد والتشجيع
بس ياريت يعنى أبقى أختك عشان ماينفعش أبقى أخوك
لو لاحظت هتلاقى اسمى nonogirl وليس nonoboy 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا كمان مرة على الرد
ربنا يباركك​


----------

